# Inter vicina ad Alexis Sanchez



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Pazzesco...


----------



## Anguus (17 Agosto 2019)

E noi due mesi dietro a Correa..


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Dipende come sta messo. Mi farei due domande sul perché lo UTD lo voglia sbolognare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2019)

Se lo Utd lo libera a 0 solo per liberarsi dell'ingaggio.... comunque l'Inter ha piazzato Perisic e piazzerà Icardi, ma stanno sganciando di brutto.
Se fossimo meno segoni uno come Icardi sarebbe arrivato da noi invece ci tocca pure ascoltare servizi vari in cui parlano di Icardi-Roma, Roma-Icardi, siamo veramente dei fessi.
Che bocconi amari, nell'anno dell'esclusione dalle coppe dei minkioni ci tocca pure vedere le altre che raggiungono una dimensione superiore mentre siamo impelagati in una trattativa da straccioni dove si spera di far abbassare il prezzo di Correa di ben 5 milionazzi minkionazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se lo Utd lo libera a 0 solo per liberarsi dell'ingaggio.... comunque l'Inter ha piazzato Perisic e piazzerà Icardi, ma stanno sganciando di brutto.
> Se fossimo meno segoni uno come Icardi sarebbe arrivato da noi invece ci tocca pure ascoltare servizi vari in cui parlano di Icardi-Roma, Roma-Icardi, siamo veramente dei fessi.
> Che bocconi amari, nell'anno dell'esclusione dalle coppe dei minkioni ci tocca pure vedere le altre che raggiungono una dimensione superiore mentre siamo impelagati in una trattativa da straccioni dove si spera di far abbassare il prezzo di Correa di ben 5 milionazzi minkionazzi.



La Roma non lo prende. Ha rinnovato Dzeko.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Agosto 2019)

io un altro anno a gufare gli altri non lo reggo,mi dispiace ma chiudo col calcio per sempre.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo prende. Ha rinnovato Dzeko.



Lo so ma ne hanno parlato fino a ieri l'altro.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (17 Agosto 2019)

Pazzesco

Questi in 15 giorni chiudono Lukaku e Sanchez (che tra L’altro sarebbe perfetto per noi)

E hanno acquistato barella lazaro godin sensi

I soldi, tanti soldi, li hanno tirati fuori 

Noi abbiamo una squadra ridicola, mercato ridicolo fatto di scommesse

Ma questa è anche la differenza tra avere come allenatore Giamburrasca o Conte


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Pazzesco
> 
> Questi in 15 giorni chiudono Lukaku e Sanchez (che tra L’altro sarebbe perfetto per noi)
> 
> ...



Tutto parte dall’alto. Da una parte Gazidis, dall’altra Marotta.

Non c’è partita, putroppo. Un ragioniere contro un dirigente che sa tanto di calcio.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Aggiungo che sto Sanchez a me manco piace, ma col Kaioken di Conte diventa Garrincha.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Agosto 2019)

Come sempre chi spernacchiava gli altri poi cade con le chiappe al suolo.


Ennesimo anno di sangue amaro sarà.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto parte dall’alto. Da una parte Gazidis, dall’altra Marotta.
> 
> Non c’è partita, putroppo. Un ragioniere contro un dirigente che sa tanto di calcio.



La dimensione ed il budget non dipendono certamente da due dirigenti arrivati da meno di un anno. L’inter è ad un livello superiore e ci è arrivata dopo anni.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La dimensione ed il budget non dipendono certamente da due dirigenti arrivati da meno di un anno. L’inter è ad un livello superiore e ci è arrivata dopo anni.



Il gap diventerà enorme. Poi possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo e fare il pieno di ottimismo. Ma
la verità è un’altra.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il gap diventerà enorme. Poi possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo e fare il pieno di ottimismo. Ma
> la verità è un’altra.



.

Il maestro del lavaggio del cervello ha colpito nuovamente.
Finchè comanda quello e i tifosi gli vanno dietro (inconsapevolmente) il Milan è morto.


Speravamo in Maldini ma anche lui si è tranquillamente piegato.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il gap diventerà enorme. Poi possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo e fare il pieno di ottimismo. Ma
> la verità è un’altra.



Probabilmente sarà così. L’inter da qui a 5/6 anni non la vedi manco col binocolo. E sono stato generoso.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Agosto 2019)

Moriremo tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sarà così. L’inter da qui a 5/6 anni non la vedi manco col binocolo. E sono stato generoso.



5/6 anni sono davvero tanti, sembra troppo perfino per me.

Cioè non ho capito,5/6 anni per arrivare all’Inter ATTUALE, che nonostante sia abissalmente avanti a noi non vincerà probabilmente nulla?

Si, è decisamente troppo perfino per me. Spero non intendessi questo e, nel caso, che tu abbia torto, altrimenti....


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto parte dall’alto. Da una parte Gazidis, dall’altra Marotta.
> 
> Non c’è partita, putroppo. Un ragioniere contro un dirigente che sa tanto di calcio.


Hai ragione, condivido tutto.

Ma dovevamo accorgercene qualche mese fa quando Marotta era libero dalla Juve, ma noi abbiamo scelto di puntare sul CR7 degli AD.

Ma quale CR7, questo qua è un contabile punto e basta, della parte sportiva non gliene frega niente 
Che amarezza.. il Milan è morto e sepolto da anni, meglio fallire che vedere una MERRDA come la partita di stasera


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 5/6 anni sono davvero tanti, sembra troppo perfino per me.



Beh la juve sono quasi una decade che è inarrivabile. L’inter fa passi da gigante, lavorando da anni con oculatezza, senza spendere i 200-300 mln che tutti chiedono. Quest’anno sono usciti dal morsa del SA poi. Il Milan deve riiniziare ad entrare in champions stabilmente per far vita ad un circolo virtuoso. Il problema è che siamo messi troppo male dal punto di vista finanziario.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2019)

Ma smettetela di frignare, dietro all'Inter per giunta.
Sono semplicemente più avanti di noi nel processo di rilancio, e sono partiti da una situazione nettamente migliore. Peraltro prendersi Sanchez è da babbazzi, visto che si tratta semplicemente di sganciare un super ingaggio e non di fare un acquisto strategico e strutturato. Ma meglio piangere e sbattere i piedi, pare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la juve sono quasi una decade che è inarrivabile. L’inter fa passi da gigante, lavorando da anni con oculatezza, senza spendere i 200-300 mln che tutti chiedono. Quest’anno sono usciti dal morsa del SA poi. Il Milan deve riiniziare ad entrare in champions stabilmente per far vita ad un circolo virtuoso. Il problema è che siamo messi troppo male dal punto di vista finanziario.



Ripeto, dipende cosa intendi per “non vedere l’Inter per 5/6 anni”. Se intendi raggiungerla tra 5/6 anni per come sarà ALLORA è un conto, se intendi che il Milan potrà al massimo essere tra 5/6 anni ciò che è l’Inter di adesso, cioè una squadra decisamente avanti al Milan attuale ma che non può comunque ancora giocarsela alla pari per lo scudetto e di vincere la Champions non può nemmeno pensarci, allora ci sarebbe da piangere sul serio.

Tra cinque/sei anni saranno 14 anni dall’ultimo scudo e 18 dall’ultima CL, giusto per ricordarlo...

Inoltre Boban diceva “Ci vorrebbero 4-5 anni per un Milan forte. Ma noi vogliamo velocizzare questo processo” con Milan forte presuppongo intendesse Milan da scudetto, vista la mentalità vincente di Boban, e l’Inter da scudetto ancora non è.

Insomma, spero che tu abbia torto perché l’idea di ritrovarmi tra cinque/sei anni con una squadra che al massimo può arrivare seconda in campionato e per la quale i quarti di CL sarebbero roba da carosello atterrisce perfino me che ne ho viste di ogni.

L’idea che nemmeno tra un lustro si possa ambire a vincere è roba dolorosa anche solo da ipotizzare, dopo che siamo a stomaco vuoto da una vita.

Giusto per dire, dallo scudetto della stella al primo del Nano passarono nove anni, con in mezzo, a quei nove anni, pure la B (e quegli anni li ho vissuti in pieno, sono un ‘67), fosse vero quanto da te detto dopo quasi 20 anni di anonimato ci troveremmo se va bene una squadra che potrebbe giocarsela col Napoli attuale, che a vincere la CL non potrebbe manco pensarci e che per vincere lo scudo necessiterebbe di un miracolo sportivo (perché questo è il livello dell’Inter attuale, sebbene siano decisamente più avanti di noi).

Che qualcuno, Dio o Diavolo, abbia pietà di noi se fosse così.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela di frignare, dietro all'Inter per giunta.
> Sono semplicemente più avanti di noi nel processo di rilancio, e sono partiti da una situazione nettamente migliore. Peraltro prendersi Sanchez è da babbazzi, visto che si tratta semplicemente di sganciare un super ingaggio e non di fare un acquisto strategico e strutturato. Ma meglio piangere e sbattere i piedi, pare.



No ma guarda che Sánchez è da un po’ di anni in fase calante. Il problema è il potersi permettere certi salassi senza sbracare.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, dipende cosa intendi per “non vedere l’Inter per 5/6 anni”. Se intendi raggiungerla tra 5/6 anni per come sarà ALLORA è un conto, se intendi che il Milan potrà al massimo essere tra 5/6 anni ciò che è l’Inter di adesso, cioè una squadra decisamente avanti al Milan attuale ma che non può comunque ancora giocarsela alla pari per lo scudetto e di vincere la Champions non può nemmeno pensarci, allora ci sarebbe da piangere sul serio.
> 
> Tra cinque/sei anni saranno 14 anni dall’ultimo scudo e 18 dall’ultima CL, giusto per ricordarlo...



Spero tra un lustro di essere messa meglio dell’inter attuale, ma non sarei così sicuro della cosa. Ci aspettano anni duri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spero tra un lustro di essere messa meglio dell’inter attuale, ma non sarei così sicuro della cosa. Ci aspettano anni duri.



Se tra un *lustro* non fossimo messi *molto* meglio dell’Inter *attuale* poveri noi. E ribadisco poveri noi.

Sarebbe meglio portare i libri in tribunale oggi stesso e ripartire da zero, sgravati dai debiti, come facemmo ai tempi del Nano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2019)

Sbaglio o leggo mani nei capelli per il giocatore da 3 gol in 32 partite con lo United?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, dipende cosa intendi per “non vedere l’Inter per 5/6 anni”. Se intendi raggiungerla tra 5/6 anni per come sarà ALLORA è un conto, se intendi che il Milan potrà al massimo essere tra 5/6 anni ciò che è l’Inter di adesso, cioè una squadra decisamente avanti al Milan attuale ma che non può comunque ancora giocarsela alla pari per lo scudetto e di vincere la Champions non può nemmeno pensarci, allora ci sarebbe da piangere sul serio.
> 
> Tra cinque/sei anni saranno 14 anni dall’ultimo scudo e 18 dall’ultima CL, giusto per ricordarlo...
> 
> ...



In realtà continuando con questi giochetti di proprietà fittizie, se ci va bene non torneremo prima di 10 anni competitivi. La Juve è un esempio che non fa testo. Ha giocato facile e gliel'abbiamo apparecchiata come si deve noi e i nati dopo. Arrivare al loro livello attuale IMHO è veramente difficile,perché a differenza loro adesso ci sono diversi competitor. O arriva una proprietà vera, con i soldi a fondo perduto, o allora tocca armarci di pazienza estrema. Siamo ormai standardizzati alla mediocrità. Sarà difficile uscirne.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Agosto 2019)

Ma davvero tutto questo isterismo per Sanchez?? Un morto che cammina...


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Agosto 2019)

Comunque il mio discorso esula da Sanchez. Che è un giocatore che ci servirebbe come il pane come caratteristiche.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, condivido tutto.
> 
> Ma dovevamo accorgercene qualche mese fa quando Marotta era libero dalla Juve, ma noi abbiamo scelto di puntare sul CR7 degli AD.
> 
> ...



contabile che non porta sponsor.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà continuando con questi giochetti di proprietà fittizie, se ci va bene non torneremo prima di 10 anni competitivi. La Juve è un esempio che non fa testo. Ha giocato facile e gliel'abbiamo apparecchiata come si deve noi e i nati dopo. Arrivare al loro livello attuale IMHO è veramente difficile,perché a differenza loro adesso ci sono diversi competitor. O arriva una proprietà vera, con i soldi a fondo perduto, o allora tocca armarci di pazienza estrema. Siamo ormai standardizzati alla mediocrità. Sarà difficile uscirne.



Che serva una proprietà vera è chiaro, ma io nel mio discorso davo per scontato che Elliott non ci tenesse a lungo. Chiaro che se tra dieci anni fossimo ancora con lui non vinceremo nemmeno un Trofeo Birra Moretti da qui ad allora.

Devo ammettere che con quello che ho passato anni fa pensavo di essere rodato e “temprato”, ma la durezza “cruda”, immisericordiosa, aspra, impietosa, di questi anni di fango, sta diventando dura da sopportare.

Sarà perché ero più giovane, sarà perché non avevo visto il mio Milan vincere tutto ciò che c’era da vincere, più volte, affermandosi come potenza calcistica seconda nella storia solo al Real, sarà perché il calcio era ancora uno sport e non solo un business, ma sta diventando dura davvero. E rimpiango il Milan di Farina.

Comunque non si molla, prima o poi risorgeremo.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



E quale sarebbe la nota negativa? Tra Icardi e un mercato a carissimo prezzo tutto sulle spalle di Conte ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che serva una proprietà vera è chiaro, ma io nel mio discorso davo per scontato che Elliott non ci tenesse a lungo. Chiaro che se tra dieci anni fossimo ancora con lui non vinceremo nemmeno un Trofeo Birra Moretti da qui ad allora.



Perfetto. Beh con una proprietà vera allora il discorso cambia. L'ideale per noi è sempre quello, lo sceicco. So che molti non gradiscono questa cosa che dico, ma è l'amara verità. Solo con una proprietà stile PSG o city possiamo colmare il gap in poco tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Beh con una proprietà vera allora il discorso cambia. L'ideale per noi è sempre quello, lo sceicco. So che molti non gradiscono questa cosa che dico, ma è l'amara verità. Solo con una proprietà stile PSG o city possiamo colmare il gap in poco tempo.



Sbaglierò, ma io ho la sensazione (e sottolineo sensazione) che ci siano vari personaggi che vorrebbero prendere il Milan, magari anche adesso.

Ma ancora non è il momento, il club è ancora disastrato, e forse Elliott ha bisogno di tempo per sistemare le cose. Per sistemare intendo anche usare la società per secondi scopi, interessi finanziari e altro, come un cavallo di *****.

Inoltre il brescidente forse ha ancora dei pendenti dal lato finanziario che richiedono ulteriore tempo e vuole fare decantare le acque.

Facciamo un due anni? Giusto per coincidenza, termine del contratto a Maldini, che magari potrebbe diventare presidente sotto una nuova proprietà, appianamento dei deficit, e inoltre data di scadenza dei tanti cadaveri mirabelliani che non riusciremo a sdoganare. Cercando nel frattempo di non finire in serie B con questa massa di scarsi che si è vista stasera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Beh con una proprietà vera allora il discorso cambia. L'ideale per noi è sempre quello, lo sceicco. So che molti non gradiscono questa cosa che dico, ma è l'amara verità. Solo con una proprietà stile PSG o city possiamo colmare il gap in poco tempo.



Ma è verissimo. Che piaccia o no.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sbaglierò, ma io ho la sensazione (e sottolineo sensazione) che ci siano vari personaggi che vorrebbero prendere il Milan, magari anche adesso.
> 
> Ma ancora non è il momento, il club è ancora disastrato, e forse Elliott ha bisogno di tempo per sistemare le cose. Per sistemare intendo anche usare la società per secondi scopi, interessi finanziari e altro, come un cavallo di *****.
> 
> ...



Due anni? Firmerei *COL SANGUE*.

Speriamo davvero che tu abbia ragione.

Aldilà delle tempistiche, è oggettivamente impossibile che il secondo club più glorioso al mondo non abbia nemmeno un acquirente degno del suo blasone che sia interessato.

Già quando saltarono fuori le prime voci di closing e venivamo accostati solo a personaggi improbabili quali Mr.Bee e altri scappati di casa sentivo puzza di lavanderia di Walter White, perché è impossibile che un club come questo attirasse solo gentaglia del genere.

Erano tutte manovre sue, e la conferma arrivò con la “””””””””””cessione””””””””””” al cinese filantropo del nulla, che qualcuno vorrebbe davvero avere l’ardire di darci a bere che abbia perso oltre mezzo miliardo di euro. E, dopo questa megaperdita, pochi mesi dopo era stato fotografato durante una grigliata in famiglia, felice e sereno come una Pasqua.


Ceeeertoooooo. 

Speriamo bene va, qualcuno che cavalchi la voglia di rivalsa del Diavolo ci sarà, deve esserci, è logico.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è verissimo. Che piaccia o no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Due anni alla cessione, poi c'è da risalire la china.

Cambio di proprietà, dirigenza (sperando che rimangano Maldini e Boban, sempre che operino bene), nuovi giocatori per un nuovo corso, magari nuovo allenatore ... ah, giusto, lo stadio, mi ero dimenticato ... facciamo 6 anni tutto compreso per la semifinale di CL. All'incirca il solito tempo degli anni '80, dalla serie B aIle vittorie internazionali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Due anni alla cessione, poi c'è da risalire la china.
> 
> Cambio di proprietà, dirigenza (sperando che rimangano Maldini e Boban, sempre che operino bene), nuovi giocatori per un nuovo corso, magari nuovo allenatore ... ah, giusto, lo stadio, mi ero dimenticato ... facciamo 6 anni tutto compreso per la semifinale di CL. All'incirca il solito tempo degli anni '80, dalla serie B aIle vittorie internazionali.



Ma magari guarda, sarebbe fantastico.

Anche perché significherebbe anche tornare competitivi in Italia, perché se arrivi in semifinale di CL una squadra da scudetto ce l’hai eccome.

Firmerei subito, magari poi vinciamo lo scudo e l’anno dopo la Champions, come a fine anni ‘80.

Del resto l’abbiamo già fatto, Madrid 1969 ———-> Barcellona 1989.

Questa volta sarà Atene 2007 —————> XXXX 2027?

Magari, ripeto. Il top del top poi sarebbe che Daniel si rivelasse un gran giocatore e diventasse il nostro nuovo capitano. Intanto auguriamoci che Iddiott non ci tenga a lungo, due anni come hai detto per il nuovo closing sarebbe l’ideale.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma magari guarda, sarebbe fantastico.
> 
> Anche perché significherebbe anche tornare competitivi in Italia, perché se arrivi in semifinale di CL una squadra da scudetto ce l’hai eccome.
> 
> ...



Sono ragionevolmente sicuro che non vedono l'ora di cederci. Ma per noi vorrebbe dire adesso, loro hanno un'altra scala dei tempi, che significa appunto qualche anno.

La storia dell'amore di un fondo speculativo per un club, per definizione a rimessa, non può stare in piedi, c'è qualcosa sotto per forza. Ma dove si è mai visto una proprietà così impalpabile? L'importante è che stavolta Singersconi venda bene, ad un acquirente adatto alla nostra caratura e voglia di rinascita.

E, paradossalmente, forse la penuria di mercato e il basso profilo mi induce a pensare che vogliano veramente sistemare le cose formali perbene, in modo da cedere con serietà. Almeno questa è la speranza.

PS
Il 2027 sarebbe compatibile con le proiezioni sulla data ultima di termine della vita terrena del demone. Chissà, il destino a volte ha dei percorsi inspiegabili, come per esempio aver pianificato gli eventi per la rivincita del 2007 ad Atene.


----------



## davidelynch (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Ma questo è ancora un calciatore?


----------



## Theochedeo (18 Agosto 2019)

Non conosco le cifre ma questi sono gli acquisti che facevamo nell'ultimo periodo di Galliani. Proprio questo modus operandi ci ha condotto dritti dritti nel buco nero in cui siamo ora.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che Sánchez è da un po’ di anni in fase calante. Il problema è il potersi permettere certi salassi senza sbracare.



Se hai un potere economico simile e lo investi su Sanchez, sei un beota. Mentre qui si è tutti pronti a esaltare Marotta. Viene da ridere.


----------



## Emme (18 Agosto 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Ma questo è ancora un calciatore?



No, ma con Conte... ha già iniziato la preparazione dopo una sola telefonata da parte di Conte e si dice che farà la manica a corse, eh sì il buon Antonio lo ha spinto a correre sulle acque...in secondo luogo verrà portato a Parigi dove svelerà la tour Eiffel per un paio di volte, preambolo ad uno passaggio più importante...sanchez verrà portato ai piedi del Monte bianco a quel punto lo scalerå senza grandi fatiche, in cima al Monte, sulla punta più alta, Antonio sarà l'ha in tunica bianca ad aspettarlo...alzerà il braccio e Sanchez tornerà calciatore...


----------



## Lambro (18 Agosto 2019)

Prestito per un anno, verrà usato per alzare l'asticella. Noi secoli dietro a Correa intanto...Non é più l'alexis di prima, ma dopo aver visto resuscitare varie cariatidi sotto Conte, non mi stupirei del contrario


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Comunque il prestito non è contemplato perché o l’inter dovrebbe versare interamente l’ingaggio da quasi 15 netti oppure lo UTD dovrebbe partecipare al pagamento degli emolumenti. Quindi l’unica strada è che gli inglesi lo diano a 0 a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mah scelta strana questa dell'Inda.
Lukaku e Sanchez sono stati disastrosi in questi anni.
In pratica ricompongono la coppia fallimentare dello United.


----------



## Prealpi (18 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah scelta strana questa dell'Inda.
> Lukaku e Sanchez sono stati disastrosi in questi anni.
> In pratica ricompongono la coppia fallimentare dello United.


.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Agosto 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> No, ma con Conte... ha già iniziato la preparazione dopo una sola telefonata da parte di Conte e si dice che farà la manica a corse, eh sì il buon Antonio lo ha spinto a correre sulle acque...in secondo luogo verrà portato a Parigi dove svelerà la tour Eiffel per un paio di volte, preambolo ad uno passaggio più importante...sanchez verrà portato ai piedi del Monte bianco a quel punto lo scalerå senza grandi fatiche, in cima al Monte, sulla punta più alta, Antonio sarà l'ha in tunica bianca ad aspettarlo...alzerà il braccio e Sanchez tornerà calciatore...



Hai vinto tutto 
Certa gente sta raggiungendo cime di tafazzismo che neanche la tour Eiffel o il Monte Bianco per l'appunto


----------



## First93 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Per me sono fuori di testa, Sanchez è ormai un ex giocatore. Curioso di vedere se Conte riuscirà a fare rinascere anche lui...


----------



## First93 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto parte dall’alto. Da una parte Gazidis, dall’altra Marotta.
> 
> Non c’è partita, putroppo. Un ragioniere contro un dirigente che sa tanto di calcio.



Questi discorsi non hanno senso, pensare che il problema del Milan è aver preso Gazidis piuttosto che Marotta è fuori logica. Tra l'altro Gazidis è AD del Milan, Marotta è DS, due cariche diverse (il DS da noi è Massara, l'AD dell'Inter è Antonello).


----------



## Maximo (18 Agosto 2019)

Ma siamo sicuri che operazioni come quelle che ha fatto l'Inter in questo calcio mercato o come quella di CR7 alla Juve lo scorso anno, non abbiano nel medio periodo degli effetti molto negativi sui bilanci delle società? Mi riferisco specificamente agli ingaggi folli di molti giocatori delle due squadre e della quasi impossibilità di rivenderli in caso di fallimento tecnico, o nel cao in cui non facciano più parte del progetto (la Juve è un esempio lampante).

Ok mi si potrà obiettare che per il tifoso contano solo i risultati sportivi, ma la Juve lo scudetto lo avrebbe vinto anche senza CR7 e l'Inter lo scudetto non lo vincerà neppure con Sanchez.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Dubito che facciano un operazione così scellerata. Finirà in Cina.


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che operazioni come quelle che ha fatto l'Inter in questo calcio mercato o come quella di CR7 alla Juve lo scorso anno, non abbiano nel medio periodo degli effetti molto negativi sui bilanci delle società? Mi riferisco specificamente agli ingaggi folli di molti giocatori delle due squadre e della quasi impossibilità di rivenderli in caso di fallimento tecnico, o nel cao in cui non facciano più parte del progetto (la Juve è un esempio lampante).
> 
> Ok mi si potrà obiettare che per il tifoso contano solo i risultati sportivi, ma la Juve lo scudetto lo avrebbe vinto anche senza CR7 e l'Inter lo scudetto non lo vincerà neppure con Sanchez.



Sia inter che juve hanno fatto all in sapendo già che se tutto non va x il verso giusto finiscono sorto FPF. La Juve in particolare è già certa di finire sotto FPF a primavera 2021. Ha chiuso il bilancio 17/18 A-19 questo si parla di un - 40/50 (con tutte le plusvalenze fittizie che hanno fatto) quindi il bilancio 19/20 x non finire sotto FPF deve essere chiuso almeno a + 30 cosa praticamente impossibile. L'inter invece ha si aumentato il fatturato grazie a sponsorizzazioni cinesi, ma pur avendo registrato a bilancio gli importi, non li ha effettivamente incassati...e prima o poi ne dovrà rendere conto a qualcuno...


----------



## andrec21 (18 Agosto 2019)

Incredibile, livelli allucinanti.
Se lo avessimo comprato noi ci sarebbe stata la solita pantomima e ci saremmo martellati i gioielli al ritmo di "è un ex giocatore, solo noi compriamo sti morti" etc etc.

L'Inter rispetto all'anno scorso si è INDEBOLITA, perchè fino a prova contraria 
Icardi > Lukaku
Nainggolan (ad oggi e si, anche fumando 15 paglie al giorno) > Barella 
Perisic > Sanchez (che letteralmente non gioca da 2 anni) 

Ah, poi hanno comprato Lazaro, che si giocherà il posto con quel rimasto di Candreva e nell'altra fascia aspettiamo la variabile impazzita Biraghi nel caso in cui si riesca a piazzare la freccia Dalbert. 
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.
Poi qua tutti sono convinti il gobbo maiale sia Mago Merlino, perciò magari mi sbaglio io.


----------



## First93 (18 Agosto 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, livelli allucinanti.
> Se lo avessimo comprato noi ci sarebbe stata la solita pantomima e ci saremmo martellati i gioielli al ritmo di "è un ex giocatore, solo noi compriamo sti morti" etc etc.
> 
> L'Inter rispetto all'anno scorso si è INDEBOLITA, perchè fino a prova contraria
> ...



E aspetta perché sembra che per prendere Biraghi mandino via a calci Politano, non un fenomeno, ma l'anno scorso è stato uno di quelli che ha tirato la carretta. Poi girano ancora con Brozovic a centrocampo e il primo ricambio in difesa è ranocchia. Sono più avanti di noi, ma stanno rischiando grosso a mio parere...


----------



## hiei87 (18 Agosto 2019)

Operazione senza senso. E' bollitissimo e prende uno sproposito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Agosto 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, livelli allucinanti.
> Se lo avessimo comprato noi ci sarebbe stata la solita pantomima e ci saremmo martellati i gioielli al ritmo di "è un ex giocatore, solo noi compriamo sti morti" etc etc.
> 
> L'Inter rispetto all'anno scorso si è INDEBOLITA, perchè fino a prova contraria
> ...



Non posso che quotare.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Dato che è impossibile prender correa perché abbini le pezze al culo...
Ma perché non possiamo provarci anche noi per Sanchez?
È il profilo perfetto
Lo United lo da via in prestito con diritto e partecipa al pagamento dell’ingaggio
Per di più il giocatore si riduce l’ingaggio
Perché non provarci?

Aaaah già... la megaiperfantasmagorica potenza di Idiott non contempla questi giocatori
Meglio i cessi che abbiamo!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Dato che è impossibile prender correa perché abbini le pezze al culo...
> Ma perché non possiamo provarci anche noi per Sanchez?
> È il profilo perfetto
> Lo United lo da via in prestito con diritto e partecipa al pagamento dell’ingaggio
> ...



Se è il Sanchez degli ultimi 2 anni lascerei perdere. Pare abbastanza finito.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se è il Sanchez degli ultimi 2 anni lascerei perdere. Pare abbastanza finito.



SE le alternative sono:
Castillejo
Andre Silva 
Leao

Un tentativo per Sanchez lo farei. Sanchez è un giocatore forte e di classe

Castillejo e Silva sono due cessi a pedali. Leao è un bambino con neanche 20 partite tra i professionisti


----------



## Prealpi (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> SE le alternative sono:
> Castillejo
> Andre Silva
> Leao
> ...


È troppo rischioso come investimento anche se fosse in prestito per un solo anno, una sorta di Higuain molto più pronunciato, Sanchez era un giocatore fantastico, appunto era perché ora non è nemmeno il fantasma di sé stesso


----------



## mark (18 Agosto 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, livelli allucinanti.
> Se lo avessimo comprato noi ci sarebbe stata la solita pantomima e ci saremmo martellati i gioielli al ritmo di "è un ex giocatore, solo noi compriamo sti morti" etc etc.
> 
> L'Inter rispetto all'anno scorso si è INDEBOLITA, perchè fino a prova contraria
> ...



Tutto assolutamente perfetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2019)

Fantastico, avessimo preso noi un giocatore ultra finito con stipendio altissimo ci sarebbero state le manifestazioni ma siccome forse lo prende Suning va tutto bene ed è fortissimo


----------



## Mic (18 Agosto 2019)

sanchez finito è 10 volte meglio di castillejo e silva.
Per me solo invidia, si giocheranno lo scudetto con la juve e sarà merito in particolare del miglior sprinter sul mercato degli allenatori: AC
Beati loro.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> sanchez finito è 10 volte meglio di castillejo e silva.
> Per me solo invidia, si giocheranno lo scudetto con la juve e sarà merito in particolare del miglior sprinter sul mercato degli allenatori: AC
> Beati loro.



E arriveranno secondi, se non terzi... Spendendo 300 milioni e il merito sara' del miglior sprinter sul mercato allenatori. AC minchioni loro.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fantastico, avessimo preso noi un giocatore ultra finito con stipendio altissimo ci sarebbero state le manifestazioni ma siccome forse lo prende Suning va tutto bene ed è fortissimo



Intanto loro POSSONO sognare.
Sono carichi a mille, è una cosa che si vede e si sente. 

Noi invece? Non abbiamo neanche la possibilità di sognare nulla!!!!!


----------



## Mic (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E arriveranno secondi, se non terzi... Spendendo 300 milioni e il merito sara' del miglior sprinter sul mercato allenatori. AC minchioni loro.



potessimo arrivare noi secondi o terzi...ci metterei la firma.
Vi dico però che l’inter vincerà lo scudetto, ci sono molte avvisaglie.
Noi lotteremo faticosamente per la cl e in più abbiamo macchiato la nostra storia barattando una esclusione dalle coppe europee per non si sa bene cosa.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

"Luglio, agosto interista sogna sotto l' ombrellone tricolore coppe varie ma a settembre il campionato inizierà e come l' anno scorso e l' anno prima il nostro chiacchierone continuerà a sognare il tricolore che non vincera'".


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> potessimo arrivare noi secondi o terzi...ci metterei la firma.
> Vi dico però che l’inter vincerà lo scudetto, ci sono molte avvisaglie.
> Noi lotteremo faticosamente per la cl e in più abbiamo macchiato la nostra storia barattando una esclusione dalle coppe europee per non si sa bene cosa.



E alla fine moriremo tutti( cit.)


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Va bene dai, continuiamo a difendere questa “società” che di difendibile non ha un bel nulla. Questi pensavano di tenere buoni i tifosi mettendo e pagando profumatamente due bandiere, ma mi spiace dirlo, stanno diventando ridicoli proprio come i loro datori di lavoro
Abbiamo i dirigenti più pagati della Serie A e il risultato è che non riescono a vendere i giocatori inutili e non riescono a prendere i gicatori funzionali ad essere una squadra decente 
Ricordo che mancano 15 gg alla fine del mercato e come minimo se vuoi lottare per il quarto posto mancano un difensore centrale, un centrocampista di qualità e una seconda punta degna di questo nome...giocatori di livello e non cessi come quelli che sono arrivati fino ad ora 

È giusto così, ci meritiamo i sesti/settimi posti


----------



## Mic (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E alla fine moriremo tutti( cit.)



pessimista dici? mmm solitamente tendo ad essere ottimista.
Però questa volta credo realmente che queste saranno le dimensioni che vedremo e non credo di andarci tanto distante.
Credete che io stia sbagliando di tanto?


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, continuiamo a difendere questa “società” che di difendibile non ha un bel nulla. Questi pensavano di tenere buoni i tifosi mettendo e pagando profumatamente due bandiere, ma mi spiace dirlo, stanno diventando ridicoli proprio come i loro datori di lavoro
> Abbiamo i dirigenti più pagati della Serie A e il risultato è che non riescono a vedere i giocatori inutili e non riescono a prendere i gicatori funzionali ad essere una squadra decente
> Ricordo che mancano 15 gg alla fine del mercato e come minimo se vuoi lottare per il quarto posto mancano un difensore centrale, un centrocampista di qualità e una seconda punta degna di questo nome...giocatori di livello e non cessi come quelli che sono arrivati fino ad ora
> 
> È giusto così, ci meritiamo i sesti/settimi posti



Evidentemente per tifosi ridicoli ci vuole una società ridicola


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per tifosi ridicoli vie vuole una società ridicola



Come al solito tu devi offendere gli utenti
Caratteristica di chi non sa argomentare 

Va bene, vivi nel tuo mondo dove Maldini e Boban sono dei super dirigenti solo perché si chiamano Maldini e Boban e che Elliott è il miglior proprietario dell’universo che ci riporterà a competere e non è affatto un fondo speculativo che non sgancia 1 euro senza avere un ritorno


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> pessimista dici? mmm solitamente tendo ad essere ottimista.
> Però questa volta credo realmente che queste saranno le dimensioni che vedremo e non credo di andarci tanto distante.
> Credete che io stia sbagliando di tanto?



Caro Mic anche io sono dell' idea che l' Inter quest' anno fara' molti punti ma , se fai spendere 300 milioni di euro, non vinci con Conte allenatore e, segnatelo, in Champions prendi bastonate e' peggio di un fallimento. Quell' ambiente li e' una polveriera pronta a esplodere .


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Come al solito tu devi offendere gli utenti
> Caratteristica di chi non sa argomentare
> 
> Va bene, vivi nel tuo mondo dove Maldini e Boban sono dei super dirigenti solo perché si chiamano Maldini e Boban e che Elliott è il miglior proprietario dell’universo che ci riporterà a competere e non è affatto un fondo speculativo che non sgancia 1 euro senza avere un ritorno



Scusami Digao o meravigliao ma tu ogni qual volta scrivi offendi l' intelligenza di chi ti legge, perché non ti abboni all' Inter così ci guadagnamo in salute?


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami Digao o meravigliao ma tu ogni qual volta scrivi offendi l' intelligenza di chi ti legge, perché non ti abboni all' Inter così ci guadagnamo in salute?



La stessa cosa potrei dirla di te
La tua spocchiosita e arroganza è un qualcosa di incredibile
Pensa a ciò che scrivi tu, padrone del mondo che pensa di sapere tutto, ma in realtà non sa un emerito cavolo.
E ovviamente ho ragione, senza offendere non sai argomentare. Patetico

E con questa ti saluto, non quoterò mai più un tuo “pensiero”, se così vogliamo chiamarlo.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa potrei dirla di te
> La tua spocchiosita e arroganza è un qualcosa di incredibile
> Pensa a ciò che scrivi tu, padrone del mondo che pensa di sapere tutto, ma in realtà non sa un emerito cavolo.
> E ovviamente ho ragione, senza offendere non sai argomentare. Patetico
> ...



Ma tu che parli di me accusandomi di non saper argomentare rileggi mai il ciarpame che scrivi oppure fai tutto di getto dopo esserti bevuto un buon prosecco? 
Tu, ma in questo sei in buona compagnia, che vorresti che comprassimo un ex giocatore da 2 anni a 15 milioni di euro all' anno perche' cacchio Sanchez e' il nome da COPERTINAAAAHHH. Ma lo sappiamo tutti e due che questi sono attacchi strumentali al Milan.
Non quotarmi piu' e vai dai Boys nerazzurri a guardare le partite dell' INDA DI GONDEEEEEEEHEHEHEH


----------



## andrec21 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> pessimista dici? mmm solitamente tendo ad essere ottimista.
> Però questa volta credo realmente che queste saranno le dimensioni che vedremo e non credo di andarci tanto distante.
> Credete che io stia sbagliando di tanto?



Non so, non vincono UN TROFEO da quando noi avevamo in campo Seedorf, Ibrahimovic e Nesta, dimmi tu, magari questo è l'anno buono eh, non si sa mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per tifosi ridicoli ci vuole una società ridicola



Purtroppo non sono i cuori rossoneri a fare di una società una società “non ridicola”.

Serve forse ricordare dove finimmo quando c’era Rivera in dirigenza, ad esempio? E Rivera è un simbolo del Milan secondo solo a Maldini e Baresi. 

La verità è che in questo periodo storico siamo delle nullità, e i cori come quello da te postato 



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> "Luglio, agosto interista sogna sotto l' ombrellone tricolore coppe varie ma a settembre il campionato inizierà e come l' anno scorso e l' anno prima il nostro chiacchierone continuerà a sognare il tricolore che non vincera'".




purtroppo non possiamo permetterceli, al momento.

E sai perché non possiamo permetterceli? Perché loro magari sognano per poi prenderlo in culo, noi non possiamo manco sognare, noi partiamo perdenti in partenza. 

Serve forse ricordare inoltre che quei cori li riservavamo ad un’Inda che, bene o male, tre coppe UEFA negli anni ‘90 le vinceva, Coppa UEFA decisamente superiore all’attuale Europa League (visto che in CL partecipavano solo i campioni ), Europa League che noi, qualora ci dessero il permesso di partecipare (perché la nostra attuale proprietà mette in campo un potere politico tale per noi che finiamo trattati come squadrette russe e turche qualsiasi), non potremmo nemmeno tentare di pensare di poter vincere?

Serve altresì ricordare che quei cori li facevamo quando vincevamo scudetti e Champions, potendo permetterci di cantare “lo scudetto e la coppa campioni sono sogni per voi cog.lioni” quando per noi oggi nemmeno un sogno sono, tanto sono irraggiungibili per questo piccolo Milan?

Speriamo di poter tornare a permetterceli, quei cori, e speriamo di avere al più presto la nostra vendetta per questi anni passati ad ingoiare fango. Ma adesso è bene mettersi in testa che non siamo un C A Z Z O di nessuno.

E non lo saremo fino a quando non avremo una proprietà *degna *di questo club e del suo blasone.



andrec21 ha scritto:


> Non so, non vincono UN TROFEO da quando noi avevamo in campo Seedorf, Ibrahimovic e Nesta, dimmi tu, magari questo è l'anno buono eh, non si sa mai.



E pensa, noi sono sette anni che, a parte rari casi come il 2012/2013 e il 2016/2017 finiamo dietro di loro in campionato e nei derby ci prendono a letterali C A Z Z I in faccia (basti pensare che dal 2012/2013, compreso, ad oggi, in 15 derby giocati ne abbiamo vinti TRE. Un derby ogni cinque, non sono statistiche da derby della Mole ma poco ci manca). 

Costantemente dietro a questa ridicola Inter. Bello eh? Non so quanto sia saggio evidenziare i ridicoli risultati sportivi di un club al quale arriviamo costantemente dietro e che ci inonda di pioggia dorata 7/8 volte su 10 sia sul campo che in sede di calciomercato.

Ripeto, io starei zitto e terrei un profilo molto basso in questo periodo.

Il momento della vendetta verso di loro, i gobbi e gli altri arriverà, ma adesso non è quel momento.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Non per attaccare l'Inter, perché credo che purtroppo faranno un grande campionato, hanno una super difesa e Lukaku per me è un ottimo acquisto. Ma non so se vinceranno...cioè tu non puoi prendere dei semplici feticci dell'allenatore in quanto tali quando ormai sono a fine carriera e lontani parenti di quelli che sono stati al loro apice. Sanchez e Vidal sono dei feticci storici di Conte (per il mancato acquisto di Sanchez, oltre a Cuadrado e addirittura quel megabidone di Iturbe, lasciò la Juve) ma ormai sono finiti ad alti livelli. Poi se Conte li rinvigorisce, complimenti a lui.


----------



## andrec21 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pensa, noi sono sette anni che, a parte rari casi come il 2012/2013 e il 2016/2017 finiamo dietro di loro in campionato e nei derby ci prendono a letterali C A Z Z I in faccia (basti pensare che dal 2012/2013, compreso, ad oggi, in 15 derby giocati ne abbiamo vinti TRE).
> 
> Costantemente dietro a questa ridicola Inter. Bello eh? Non so quanto sia saggio evidenziare i ridicoli risultati sportivi di un club al quale arriviamo costantemente dietro e che ci inonda di pioggia dorata 7/8 volte su 10 sia sul campo che in sede di calciomercato.
> 
> ...



Non ho capito, quindi? devo avere paura dell'Inter? tu ne hai? Io no
Io ero su questo pianeta negli ultimi anni, consapevole delle difficoltà che abbiamo avuto, mi sono arrabbiato molto per i derby persi ma ripeto, quindi? 
Ti senti addirittura pisciato dall'Inter che fa 2 quarti posti dopo 10 anni? Bel modo di viverla, Io no, ma grazie.
Rido quando leggo del calciomercato dell'Inter. I migliori colpi che fa sono letteralmente sempre quelli che fa quasi per caso (Politano, Skriniar), quelli che cerca con forza (Nainggolan, Kondogbia) sono sempre una pagliacciata.

Se tu hai voglia di stare zitto non sarò certo io a farti parlare.
Ma ti dico una cosa, da sempre gli unici che credono a questo fantomatico strapotere dell'inter sono 2 categorie di persone: la prima sono i tifosi della conclamata barzelletta del calcio italiano dal 1908, la seconda sono certi tifosi del Milan.

GRAZIE A DIO non rientro in nessuna delle 2 categorie. Comunque puoi iniziare ad aprire l'ombrello se ti fa stare più tranquillo.


----------



## PM3 (18 Agosto 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, livelli allucinanti.
> Se lo avessimo comprato noi ci sarebbe stata la solita pantomima e ci saremmo martellati i gioielli al ritmo di "è un ex giocatore, solo noi compriamo sti morti" etc etc.
> 
> L'Inter rispetto all'anno scorso si è INDEBOLITA, perchè fino a prova contraria
> ...



Infatti. 
Conte fa rendere le proprie squadre al 200%, ma a tutti gli effetti le indebolisce tecnicamente. 
Vedi anche al Chelsea con Costa…


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=306]andrec21[/MENTION]



> Non ho capito, quindi? devo avere paura dell'Inter? tu ne hai? Io no



Dico solo che non siamo in condizione di deridere chicchessia, tutto qui.



> Ti senti addirittura pisciato dall'Inter che fa 2 quarti posti dopo 10 anni?



Noi quand’è l’ultima volta che abbiamo fatto un quarto posto? Dopo il terzo posto del 2013 mi risulta che non sia più successo.



> Rido quando leggo del calciomercato dell'Inter. I migliori colpi che fa sono letteralmente sempre quelli che fa quasi per caso (Politano, Skriniar), quelli che cerca con forza (Nainggolan, Kondogbia) sono sempre una pagliacciata.



Pensa, noi sono anni ed anni che prendiamo solo bidoni, sia quando li cerchiamo che quando li prendiamo per caso. Se non altro c’è del metodo nella nostra follia.

Certo che dire “rido quando vedo il calciomercato di” parlando di qualunque squadra dopo anni di polpette, parametri zero, mercati da straccioni in giro per l’Europa, teatrini come quello dei denti di Cissokho (quando in realtà avevamo solo le pezze al culo, come sempre) e bidoni inguardabili e 230 milioni bruciati per prendere solo bidoni serve una certa dose di incoscienza.

Non riusciamo manco a prendere Gonorrea e prendiamo per il culo gli altri, ce ne vuole di coraggio.



> Ma ti dico una cosa, da sempre gli unici che credono a questo fantomatico strapotere dell'inter sono 2 categorie di persone: la prima sono i tifosi della conclamata barzelletta del calcio italiano dal 1908, la seconda sono certi tifosi del Milan.



È proprio perché quello strapotere non esiste, e proprio perché sono cosciente che parliamo di una barzelletta che senza il doping di Herrera e i Rolex dati agli arbitri e Calciopoli avrebbe un palmares poco superiore a quello del Bologna che *non tollero* di arrivare sempre dietro a questi sacchi di letame e venire sodomizzato 8 derby su 10. E non vedo l’ora di tornare a far mangiare sterco sia a loro che ai gobbi.

Semplicemente so quando è il momento di fare il fenomeno e quando non lo è .

Ma tant’è, siamo qui a deridere il calciomercato dell’Inda quando noi a parte i fortissimi dobbe bleiers dell’Empoli retrocesso siamo con le pezze al culo come negli ultimi anni del Nano (grazie a Miraminchia che ha bruciato 230 milioni) e partiremo per l’ennesima volta con una squadra incompleta a fronte dell’ennesimo mercato da vorrei ma non posso tipico dei nobili decaduti che continuano a mangiare con posate d’argento (la dirigenza più strapagata del globo terracqueo) e poi si trovano impossibilitati a reperire il minimo quantitativo di cipolle da mangiare insieme al pane della Conad.

Di fronte ad una situazione tragica come questa, col secondo club più glorioso al mondo gestito a pane ed acqua da anni anni e anni prima da una vecchia proprietà alla quale non interessava più vincere ma solo galleggiare e ora da uno strozzino ebreo che venderebbe anche la figlia se si concretizzasse in un guadagno, come dicevo di fronte al secondo club più glorioso al mondo gestito come una provinciale qualunque da proprietà I N D E G N E del Milan, c’è chi trova il coraggio di deridere chi ci arriva davanti da più di un lustro.

Com’è che si dice? Il mondo è bello perché è avariato.


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> potessimo arrivare noi secondi o terzi...ci metterei la firma.
> Vi dico però che l’inter vincerà lo scudetto, ci sono molte avvisaglie.
> Noi lotteremo faticosamente per la cl e in più abbiamo macchiato la nostra storia barattando una esclusione dalle coppe europee per non si sa bene cosa.



Chi vince lo scudetto??? Ma dai la juve giochicchiando vince in carrozza e l'unica che può tentare di darle fastidio è il napoli


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, continuiamo a difendere questa “società” che di difendibile non ha un bel nulla. Questi pensavano di tenere buoni i tifosi mettendo e pagando profumatamente due bandiere, ma mi spiace dirlo, stanno diventando ridicoli proprio come i loro datori di lavoro
> Abbiamo i dirigenti più pagati della Serie A e il risultato è che non riescono a vendere i giocatori inutili e non riescono a prendere i gicatori funzionali ad essere una squadra decente
> Ricordo che mancano 15 gg alla fine del mercato e come minimo se vuoi lottare per il quarto posto mancano un difensore centrale, un centrocampista di qualità e una seconda punta degna di questo nome...giocatori di livello e non cessi come quelli che sono arrivati fino ad ora
> 
> È giusto così, ci meritiamo i sesti/settimi posti



Beh tifosi che scrivono messaggi così per meritano anche la serie b non solo di arrivare sesti o settimi...


----------



## andrec21 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=306]andrec21[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partiamo da un fondamentale presupposto: NON ESALTARE ≠ DENIGRARE.

Nessuno nega che abbiano una buona squadra, un buon allenatore etc. A mio avviso, come ho già detto, non si sono rinforzati, anzi. 
Ma non ho mai denigrato niente mi pare.
C'è semplicemente un modo diverso di tifare, per esempio per te i nostri sono tutti scarsi, per me no.

Tu guardi le date dei quarti posti per fregiarti di chissà quale miglioramento, io non ne ho memoria perchè tendo a guardare il percorso;
a me piace che abbiamo la squadra più giovane del campionato, consapevole dei difetti che questa cosa può portare, per te sono sicuro al 99% che ad esempio Calabria sia scarsissimo;
tu già dai nomi denigratori ai nuovi possibili acquisti che non prendiamo perchè "siamo incapaci", io sono contento di non farmi tirare il collo nelle trattative finalmente. Sai, poi si finisce a spendere, chessò, 230 milioni per dei "bidoni".

Non dico che sia meglio il mio o il tuo modo, è semplicemente un dato di fatto. Per tornare in topic gli ultimi 2 derby li abbiamo persi uno per un gol al 95esimo e uno per un rigore ridicolo. In coppa Italia 2 anni fa li abbiamo eliminati.

In ogni caso capiamo anche se non scrivi le cose a 50 punti, anzi ad enfatizzare troppo certe cose si finisce per dare l'impressione contraria.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Agosto 2019)

non è tanto questione se sanchez sia un rottame o meno, è che questi purtroppo possono prendere giocatori dalla premier league. con gli stipendi che hanno.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: scatto Inter su Sanchez. Intesa raggiunta col giocatore e agente in Inghilterra per trovare l’accordo Con lo United.



Cosa vi dicevo ieri? Un Sanchez motivato sarebbe quello che ci serve. E invece....andiamo avanti con Castillejo che non segna manco a porta vuota.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un fondamentale presupposto: NON ESALTARE ≠ DENIGRARE.
> 
> Nessuno nega che abbiano una buona squadra, un buon allenatore etc. A mio avviso, come ho già detto, non si sono rinforzati, anzi.
> Ma non ho mai denigrato niente mi pare.
> ...



Solo un appunto “tu già dai nomi denigratori ai nuovi possibili acquisti che non prendiamo perchè "siamo incapaci", io sono contento di non farmi tirare il collo nelle trattative finalmente” questo sarebbe vero se avessimo delle alternative. Invece dopo essere partiti bene siamo piombati in un immobilismo assoluto e con ogni probabilità inizieremo la stagione con questa squadra gravemente incompleta e male assortita.

C’è una bella differenza tra una programmazione che ti da alternative e questo mercato ridicolo. Se non prenderemo Correa sarà solo perché siamo talmente ricchi che non possiamo permettercelo, non per altro, altrimenti avremmo virato su altri profili.

Io invidio chi si accontenta di un mercato simile perché si sa accontentare di poco.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh tifosi che scrivono messaggi così per meritano anche la serie b non solo di arrivare sesti o settimi...



Mi merito la Serie B perché “contesto” una proprietà farlocca e i dirigenti più pagati della serie A?
Va bene!

Io contesto Maldini e Boban perché spendono circa 50 mln tra Leao e Duarte e non spostano i una virgola la qualità della rosa.

Per prendere Duarte mi tengo Zapata

Leao è un acquisto che si può fare se hai già delle certezze nel ruolo, ma Dio Santo, stiamo andando in giro con Castillejo seconda punta 
CASTILLEJO
Tra l’altro Leao è un acquisto in orbita Elliott, guarda caso......


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa vi dicevo ieri? Un Sanchez motivato sarebbe quello che ci serve. E invece....andiamo avanti con Castillejo che non segna manco a porta vuota.



Sanchez di qualche stagione fa. Sono due anni che non gioca e in pratica lo regalano contribuendo al pagamento dell’ingaggio. Una domanda me la farei. Poi anche uno con la gamba di legno credo sia meglio di Castillejo.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sanchez di qualche stagione fa. Sono due anni che non gioca e in pratica lo regalano contribuendo al pagamento dell’ingaggio. Una domanda me la farei. Poi anche uno con la gamba di legno credo sia meglio di Castillejo.



Non sarà più quel Sanchez da trenta go l'anno, ma hey....parliamo della seria A, tutt'altro ritmo, tutt'altra fisicità, tutt'altri singoli....se è motivato venisse a fare anche solo 15 gol è na bella mano.N

Noi continuiamo ad andare a scoprire le potenzialità di Castillejo...Alberto Angela ci farà na serata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Mi merito la Serie B perché “contesto” una proprietà farlocca e i dirigenti più pagati della serie A?
> Va bene!
> 
> Io contesto Maldini e Boban perché spendono circa 50 mln tra Leao e Duarte e non spostano i una virgola la qualità della rosa.
> ...



Il mancato rinnovo a Zapata (n volte migliore di Musacchio) è stato una boiata di proporzioni mai viste. Io pensavo non fosse stato rinnovato per prendere uno più forte, e invece....

Ma tranquillo, far notare queste cose ci rende dei tifosi ridicoli.

Come eravamo ridicoli nel 2010 a far notare che non c’era programmazione e che si sarebbe finiti nel fango, e infatti anche allora ci sentivamo dire di tutto.

Ma godiamoci Bestiacchio in difesa e Gallinejo seconda punta, va.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sanchez di qualche stagione fa. Sono due anni che non gioca e in pratica lo regalano contribuendo al pagamento dell’ingaggio. Una domanda me la farei. Poi anche uno con la gamba di legno credo sia meglio di Castillejo.



E noi è proprio con Gallinejo che giochiamo.

Sai, per prendere Correa servono soldi. In dirigenza invece si prosegue con la sacra tradizione, tramandata da un genio indiscusso in cravatta gialla, di offrire il 20 per cento in meno per la mercanzia esposta, con la differenza che questo funzionava 10/12/15/20 anni fa quando i rossoneri dettavano legge ed i denari di Belluscone potevano tutto; oggi fa giusto tenerezza.


----------



## King of the North (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Pazzesco
> 
> Questi in 15 giorni chiudono Lukaku e Sanchez (che tra L’altro sarebbe perfetto per noi)
> 
> ...



Eh si.....la differenza la fa Conte, non le regole del FPF. Ma quando scrivete ste sparate le rileggete prima di inviare la risposta?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Eh si.....la differenza la fa Conte, non le regole del FPF. Ma quando scrivete ste sparate le rileggete prima di inviare la risposta?



Le stesse regole dell’FPF che il PSG ha violato impunemente?

http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352.html


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.




Basta scuse! Quelle sono le scuse che hanno i perdenti, società perdenti che non vogliono investire e che non hanno abbastanza peso politico da poterlo fare (nel nostro caso si tratta di menefreghismo, perché Elliott è un fondo che manda gambe all’aria degli Stati sovrani, se il Milan è squalificato come una squadretta turca qualsiasi è perché a quegli usurai non frega nulla di mettere in campo il loro peso politico per noi, cosa che si vede anche dal fatto che non fanno un centesimo di sponsorizzazioni gonfiate e nemmeno quelle permesse dall’FPF).

C'è qualcosa nello sport che è molto ma molto peggio della sconfitta, si chiama vivacchiare!!! Ci hanno trasformato negli ignavi del calcio, coloro che vivono senza infamia e senza lode.

INFERNO CANTO III 

“E io ch'avea d'error la testa cinta,
dissi: «Maestro, che è quel ch'i' odo? e che gent' è che par nel duol sì vinta?».
Ed elli a me: «Questo misero modo
tegnon l'anime triste di coloro
che visser sanza 'nfamia e sanza lodo.
Mischiate sono a quel cattivo coro
de li angeli che non furon ribelli
né fur fedeli a Dio, ma per sé fuoro.
Caccianli i ciel per non esser men belli,
né lo profondo inferno li riceve,
ch'alcuna gloria i rei avrebber d'elli».


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Eh si.....la differenza la fa Conte, non le regole del FPF. Ma quando scrivete ste sparate le rileggete prima di inviare la risposta?


Ma le regole del FPF sono le stesse regole che i vari PSG e City aggirano e di cui se ne sbattono altamente come dimostrato più volte anche in questo forum?!

Il fpf è solo una scusante per chi non vuole spendere come la nostra “proprietà”


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il mancato rinnovo a Zapata (n volte migliore di Musacchio) è stato una boiata di proporzioni mai viste. Io pensavo non fosse stato rinnovato per prendere uno più forte, e invece....
> 
> Ma tranquillo, far notare queste cose ci rende dei tifosi ridicoli.
> 
> ...



Vedere che la pensi come me mi rincuora.

Almeno siamo in due ad essere dei “tifosi ridicoli”


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Vedere che la pensi come me mi rincuora.
> 
> Almeno siamo in due ad essere dei “tifosi ridicoli”



Io lo sono almeno dal 2009, quando Galliani ci apostrofava come non evoluti.

Queste le sue parole a fine Giugno di 10 anni fa

“E' il tempo del massimo rigore e della responsabilità perché in un anno l’Italia vale la metà secondo gli indici di Borsa, e Berlusconi e la Fininvest che per 23 anni hanno immesso tanto denaro fresco per ripianare le perdite al 24esimo hanno deciso di riposarsi. Lo impone lo stato delll’economia. Stiamo allestendo una squadra con un occhio al bilancio e uno alla competitività che resterà altissima. Abbiamo rinnovato per un anno con Favalli. Pato ha ancora 3 anni di contratto, lo allungheremo e gli aumenteremo qualcosa, ma niente follie. Oggi è il momento di esultare per Davide Di Gennaro, attaccante dell’ 88 che abbiamo vinto alle buste. Andrà in prima squadra assieme ad Albertazzi, Zigoni, Strasser, Ikande, Oluamadi. Vedrete che buon lavoro farà Leonardo. E il ds del settore giovanile sarà Mauro Pederzoli del Torino. *I più evoluti hanno capito il momento* e anche se la campagna abbonamenti è partita in sordina tutti si renderanno conto che stiamo ben operando. Il Milan aveva alcune esigenze di bilancio che ha risolto una volta per tutte. Mi auguro che in futuro non si debba più vendere un giocatore per questi motivi. Il Milan non è in vendita. Nè le quote di minoranza, nè il pacchetto di controllo".


Per fortuna che poi c’erano i non ridicoli a bersi le boiate dei denti di Cissokho.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sarà più quel Sanchez da trenta go l'anno, ma hey....parliamo della seria A, tutt'altro ritmo, tutt'altra fisicità, tutt'altri singoli....se è motivato venisse a fare anche solo 15 gol è na bella mano.N
> 
> Noi continuiamo ad andare a scoprire le potenzialità di Castillejo...Alberto Angela ci farà na serata.



hey pure Fabregas doveva venire a insegnare calcio in serie A.
Infatti in Francia stà facendo pietà.
Questi sono acquisti che faceva Galliani
Gente ormai finita o quasi che hanno il nome che fa abboccare i tifosi.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sono i cuori rossoneri a fare di una società una società “non ridicola”.
> 
> Serve forse ricordare dove finimmo quando c’era Rivera in dirigenza, ad esempio? E Rivera è un simbolo del Milan secondo solo a Maldini e Baresi.
> 
> ...



Io amico mio faccio tutti i cori che voglio perché l' interista e' ridicolo e se li merita. Per il resto, lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, anche noi stiamo diventando ridicoli perché ormai piu' isterici delle donne mestruate. Criticare dopo appena un anno societa' appena insediata, dare degli incapaci a gente come Boban e Maldini senza la controprova del campo, fare i lamentosi per ogni giocatore acquistato dagli altri e sistematicamente denigrare i nostri se non e' sintomo di tafazzismo conclamato lo e' di certo di ottusagine e trollismo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Agosto 2019)

3 gol in 2 anni.
e mi tocca leggere di gente che infama la società perchè non prende l'ennesimo ex grande giocatore ormai finito (tipo Fabregas l'anno scorso)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io amico mio faccio tutti i cori che voglio perché l' interista e' ridicolo e se li merita. Per il resto, lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, anche noi stiamo diventando ridicoli perché ormai piu' isterici delle donne mestruate. Criticare dopo appena un anno societa' appena insediata, dare degli incapaci a gente come Boban e Maldini senza la controprova del campo, fare i lamentosi per ogni giocatore acquistato dagli altri e sistematicamente denigrare i nostri se non e' sintomo di tafazzismo conclamato lo e' di certo di ottusagine e trollismo.



Non credo che far notare come ci si trovi di fronte ad un mercato palesemente insufficiente per quelle che sono le esigenze della squadra sia trollismo.

Dovessimo iniziare il campionato così (e le possibilità ci sono tutte, ahimè, visto l’immobilismo totale) dire quanto detto sopra sarebbe semplicemente non rifiutare la realtà.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che far notare come ci si trovi di fronte ad un mercato palesemente insufficiente per quelle che sono le esigenze della squadra sia trollismo.
> 
> Dovessimo iniziare il campionato così (e le possibilità ci sono tutte, ahimè, visto l’immobilismo totale) dire quanto detto sopra sarebbe semplicemente non rifiutare la realtà.



Che il mercato sia ancora incompleto questo e' pacifico. Non lo mette in discussione nessuno ma qui non si fa critica costruttiva ma il solito tiro al piccione. Se vi piace questo sport accomodatevi pure.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che il mercato sia ancora incompleto questo e' pacifico. Non lo mette in discussione nessuno ma qui non si fa critica costruttiva ma il solito tiro al piccione. Se vi piace questo sport accomodatevi pure.



Ma secondo te se avessimo potuto permetterci Correa non lo avremmo già preso? Siamo incartati, è palese.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te se avessimo potuto permetterci Correa non lo avremmo già preso? Siamo incartati, è palese.



Penso che la trattativa Veretout abbia insegnato che non facciamo aste e non tiriamo sul prezzo. Credo che per Correa sia lo stesso. Da sottolineare che, se il Milan paga cio' che vuole l' Atletico siamo dei polli che strapagano mentre se lo vogliamo prendere alle nostre condizioni siamo dei mendicanti. E dico tutto cio' nel topic di un ex giocatore over 30 che ha uno stipendio monstre a cui sarebbe interessata l' Inter e per cui parecchi sedicenti tifosi rossoneri sbavano. Potenza dei paradossi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Penso che la trattativa Veretout abbia insegnato che non facciamo aste e non tiriamo sul prezzo. Credo che per Correa sia lo stesso. Da sottolineare che, se il Milan paga cio' che vuole l' Atletico siamo dei polli che strapagano mentre se lo vogliamo prendere alle nostre condizioni siamo dei mendicanti. E dico tutto cio' nel topic di un ex giocatore over 30 che ha uno stipendio monstre a cui sarebbe interessata l' Inter e per cui parecchi sedicenti tifosi rossoneri sbavano. Potenza dei paradossi...



Il problema, di non secondaria importanza, è che Correa _*ci serve.*_

Quindi non puoi permetterti tanto di andare tu a fare il prezzo di giocatori d’altri quando suddetto giocatore ti serve.

Senza contare che se non trovano l’accordo sul prezzo vadano su altri.

Invece non si vede l’ombra di un’alternativa, per il semplice motivo che non c’è e non hanno programmato in tempo. Oppure c’è ma come per Correa non possiamo permettercela.

Un conto è non fare aste quando hai alternative e programmazione, un conto è non farle per il banale motivo che i soldi non li sganci e sei disposto ad iniziare il campionato con una squadra tragicomica pur di non sganciarli.

Siamo sempre lì.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema, di non secondaria importanza, è che Correa _*ci serve.*_
> 
> Quindi non puoi permetterti tanto di andare tu a fare il prezzo di giocatori d’altri quando suddetto giocatore ti serve.
> 
> ...



Oppure c' e' e stanno aspettando di prenderla. Io e tu questo non possiamo saperlo Quando Sensi e' sfumato ho sentito la classica litania di lamentosi prendersela con la società e questa ha risposto prendendo Bennacer. Forse accadrà la stessa cosa in questo caso, speriamo.
Comunque per ritornare in argomento non credo che la soluzione sia andare dallo United e prenderci un giocatore che da due anni e' inesistente e che guadagna uno sproposito solo perché la società "deve fare sognare i tifosi". Non me ne frega niente di sognare. Io voglio giocatori che abbiano fame, che abbiano una stessa idea di gioco e remino nella stessa direzione per raggiungere l' obiettivo con umiltà e determinazione. Se c' e' qualcosa che avremmo dovuto imparare dagli anni passati e' che con le figurine si fa ben poca strada.


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema, di non secondaria importanza, è che Correa _*ci serve.*_
> 
> Quindi non puoi permetterti tanto di andare tu a fare il prezzo di giocatori d’altri quando suddetto giocatore ti serve.
> 
> ...



Da domani fino a giovedì sono giorni chiave per noi e per il mercato, se non succederà nulla va a finire che come l'anno scorso chiuderemo il mercato in attesa di far finta di rinforzare la squadra a gennaio quando la stagione sarà già bella che andata, un gruppo U23 parte dietro almeno 5-6 squadre e le altre si sono tutte rinforzate (la Lazio ancora ha SMS), oltre il 23-24 ci sarà 0 credibilità e più o meno avremo capito quanto ci fosse da smussare dei discorsi cool di Bvonimir durante la sua presentazione..
Cosa cavolo hanno in mente, ma pensano di avere credito infinito? no perché quando fai mafiate per anni, esci dalla Champions, ti fai squalificare e riparti un minimo di entusiasmo lo dovresti dare altrimenti stai lì e come il cravattaro ti godi i riflettori che rimangono sempre belli accesi pure quando finisci dietro di 15 a ottobre.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Agosto 2019)

l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde... ma i conti si fanno alla fine...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Agosto 2019)

Non è tanto per il valore del giocatore in sé - che per me potrebbe tranquillamente rivelarsi un costosissimo quasi ex-giocatore - che tanti si lamentano, ma perché c'è la sensazione diffusa è che almeno i cuginastri ci stiano provando...

Noi attualmente ci presenteremo al prossimo campionato con in più un terzino di belle speranze ma fondamentalmente tutto da provare, un difensore brasiliano sconosciuto, due centrocampisti presi da una squadra retrocessa ed una riserva portoghese - pagata uno sproposito - che stiamo tutti incrociando le dita che valga qualcosa...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2019)

L'unica cosa che mi rincuora, leggendo certi post, è che nessuno di chi commenta ha una carriera di successi nel settore, ergo la credibilità di certe sparate contro la dirigenza, o di osannazione per l'Inter, hanno credibilità zero.


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Agosto 2019)

Il sanchez degli ultimi anni a 12/13 netti è un operazione sensa senso, considerando la riduzione dello stipendio causa l'esclusione della champions ed il contributo degli inglesi penso che quest'anno l'inter potrebbe pagare 6 netti di ingaggio (circa). Bisogna vedere poi gli accordi per gli anni successivi al riscatto... è un bel rischio comuqnue, curioso di vedere cosa ne riuscirà a fare Conte e le sue condizioni fisiche


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Il sanchez degli ultimi anni a 12/13 netti è un operazione sensa senso, considerando la riduzione dello stipendio causa l'esclusione della champions ed il contributo degli inglesi penso che quest'anno l'inter potrebbe pagare 6 netti di ingaggio (circa). Bisogna vedere poi gli accordi per gli anni successivi al riscatto... è un bel rischio comuqnue, curioso di vedere cosa ne riuscirà a fare Conte e le sue condizioni fisiche



Ma si riduce lo stipendio della metà?? Credo sia inverosimile...


----------



## Mic (19 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non è tanto per il valore del giocatore in sé - che per me potrebbe tranquillamente rivelarsi un costosissimo quasi ex-giocatore - che tanti si lamentano, ma perché c'è la sensazione diffusa è che almeno i cuginastri ci stiano provando...
> 
> Noi attualmente ci presenteremo al prossimo campionato con in più un terzino di belle speranze ma fondamentalmente tutto da provare, un difensore brasiliano sconosciuto, due centrocampisti presi da una squadra retrocessa ed una riserva portoghese - pagata uno sproposito - che stiamo tutti incrociando le dita che valga qualcosa...



Analisi rigorosa.
La situazione è questa, se i giocatori citati esplodono può andare bene la stagione (cl) altrimenti...
Solitamente in un mercato di scommesse ne va bene 1su3/4.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2019)

mamma mia che isteria qui dentro. Dopo il pareggio con il Cesena me l'aspettavo comunque. Qui si sta esaltando una società (l' Inter) che regala Naingollang e Perisic, e svenderà uno dei più grandi attaccanti degli ultimi 10 anni della Serie A per sostituirlo con, udite-udite, Alexis Sanchez. Il valore di Lukaku non lo discuto, il fatto è che costerà da solo quasi come i nostri 5 acquisti messi insieme. Vediamo chi avrà ragione. Io mi sono già fatto la mia idea comunque.


----------



## Kdkobain (19 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma si riduce lo stipendio della metà?? Credo sia inverosimile...



No attenzione, in prestito NON può (legalmente) ridursi lo stipendio. Semplicemente è già scattata una clausola che, a causa del mancato ingresso in Champions della squadra, decurta gli stipendi di tutti i giocatori (escluso Pogba) del 25%. Quindi parliamo già (ipotizzando 12 netti, come da dati riportati sul post ma che non ho ancora controllato) di 9 netti a cui il Manchester sembra voler contribuire ( per l’anno di prestito) per un ulteriore 25% ( altri 3 milioni) . Quindi l’Inter per questo anno di prestito potrebbe pagare i 6 netti rimanenti...difficile dire cosa fare dopo il riscatto, sanchez dal Manchester deve ancora prendere (malcontati) dal MU 30 milioni netti. la stessa cifra potrebbe farla l’Inter con un quinquiennale da 6 netti, ma penso che si possa chiudere abbassando la parte fissa ed inserendo qualche bonus legato alle presenze 

Ovviamente non sto a discutere i rischi nel fare un quinquennale del genere a questo sanchez, che sembrava appannato pure in nazionale...vedremo


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> No attenzione, in prestito NON può (legalmente) ridursi lo stipendio. Semplicemente è già scattata una clausola che, a causa del mancato ingresso in Champions della squadra, decurta gli stipendi di tutti i giocatori (escluso Pogba) del 25%. Quindi parliamo già (ipotizzando 12 netti, come da dati riportati sul post ma che non ho ancora controllato) di 9 netti a cui il Manchester sembra voler contribuire ( per l’anno di prestito) per un ulteriore 25% ( altri 3 milioni) . Quindi l’Inter per questo anno di prestito potrebbe pagare i 6 netti rimanenti...difficile dire cosa fare dopo il riscatto, sanchez dal Manchester deve ancora prendere (malcontati) dal MU 30 milioni netti. la stessa cifra potrebbe farla l’Inter con un quinquiennale da 6 netti, ma penso che si possa chiudere abbassando la parte fissa ed inserendo qualche bonus legato alle presenze &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Ovviamente non sto a discutere i rischi nel fare un quinquennale del genere a questo sanchez, che sembrava appannato pure in nazionale...vedremo &#55357;&#56841;




Mi sembra che lo hai già scritto un'altra volta che un giocatore in prestito non può ridursi lo stipendio ma non è vero...il giocatore firma un nuovo contratto che lo lega alla squadra che lo acquista e concorda lo stipendio che vuole


----------



## Prealpi (19 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che lo hai già scritto un'altra volta che un giocatore in prestito non può ridursi lo stipendio ma non è vero...il giocatore firma un nuovo contratto che lo lega alla squadra che lo acquista e concorda lo stipendio che vuole


Si certo, ma dubito che uno che prende 20 milioni garantiti rinunci a qualcosa


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2019)

Non penso che si fermeranno a Sanchez.


----------



## Kdkobain (19 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che lo hai già scritto un'altra volta che un giocatore in prestito non può ridursi lo stipendio ma non è vero...il giocatore firma un nuovo contratto che lo lega alla squadra che lo acquista e concorda lo stipendio che vuole



Firma un nuovo contratto solo per gli anni successivi, l’anno o gli anni di prestito è in essere il contratto precedente.

Tale contratto in essere infatti è ancora valido, se no ogni giocatore in prestito vedrebbe rescisso il contratto precedente...cosa impossibile, si trova sui regolamenti dell’ associazione calciatori se cerchi bene, in caso di prestito si eredita il contratto precedente, che quindi non può essere minore, al massimo maggiore. ( ad esempio Higuain da noi l’anno scorso) . È stato il problema anche nel prestito di Nainggollan al Cagliari o nel mancato arrivo di Carrasco a Gennaio o di Kakà nei vari anni di ritorno dal real (la famosa fiscalità spagnola)


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Firma un nuovo contratto solo per gli anni successivi, l’anno o gli anni di prestito è in essere il contratto precedente.
> 
> Tale contratto in essere infatti è ancora valido, se no ogni giocatore in prestito vedrebbe rescisso il contratto precedente...cosa impossibile, si trova sui regolamenti dell’ associazione calciatori se cerchi bene, in caso di prestito si eredita il contratto precedente, che quindi non può essere minore, al massimo maggiore. ( ad esempio Higuain da noi l’anno scorso) . È stato il problema anche nel prestito di Nainggollan al Cagliari o nel mancato arrivo di Carrasco a Gennaio o di Kakà nei vari anni di ritorno dal real (la famosa fiscalità spagnola) &#55357;&#56841;



Non è così il giocatore firma un contratto già valido anche x la prima stagione...altrimenti il giocatore non potrebbe prendere lo stipendio dalla nuova società e la stessa non potrebbe pagare le tasse e i contributi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

Pare sia fatta. Francamente ci hanno staccato... Sanchez, Lukaku, Barella, Sensi, Godin, Lazaro e pare non sia ancora finita


----------



## Kdkobain (19 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è così il giocatore firma un contratto già valido anche x la prima stagione...altrimenti il giocatore non potrebbe prendere lo stipendio dalla nuova società e la stessa non potrebbe pagare le tasse e i contributi



Esatto, ma il contratto per la stagione di prestito è ereditato da quello già in essere che nel frattempo viene congelato, se no si creerebbero delle problematiche infinite,risolvibili solo con scritture notarili ed altre infiniti accordi. Non si è liberi di decurtarsi l’ingaggio, gli esempi sono molteplici, sia nella nostra squadra che nelle altre.  

Controlla bene è così, lo stipendio in prestito va pagato per intero, niente vieta che la squadra detentrice del cartellino contribuisca ad una percentuale dell’ingaggio o che il nuovo contratto sia ad una cifra superiore a quello percepita attualmente dal giocatore...ma mai più bassa.


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pare sia fatta. Francamente ci hanno staccato... Sanchez, Lukaku, Barella, Sensi, Godin, Lazaro e pare non sia ancora finita



Sanchez in prestito è un ottimo affare, è uno di quei giocatori di livello che formano un gruppetto e sei tranquillo di piazzarti tra le prime 3 e mantenere sempre questi standard qualitativi.
Noi? cresciamo pian piano, senza fretta e con costrutto, non riusciamo nemmeno a formare un gruppetto capace di arrivare quinto senza patemi perché se le altre non steccano arriviamo dietro (immaginatevi noi in EL e Roma-Lazio senza coppe...).
Gli altri sono più avanti perché noi siamo rimasti indietro, non esiste che nel 2017 loro stanno fuori dalle coppe e noi tra EL e fake cessioni perdiamo altri 3 anni, purtroppo ho come il presentimento che Paolo e Zvone vogliano semplicemente godersi le luci della ribalta, starsene tranquilli, senza pressioni, dando l'impressione di dover costruire squadre da quinto posto per un paio d'anni e abituando i tifosi all'idea che quello sarà il nostro obbiettivo.
In questi anni hai speso più di tutti ma sei comunque mediocre, la favola che non possiamo crescere per colpa degli esuberi non me la bevo, non siamo cresciuti come rosa e quindi mentalità ma a livello di dirigenti siamo sempre imbarazzanti e perennemente mediocri (affari con Mendes, riserve prima dei titolari, buchi in rosa), non è cambiato un ***** signori.
A noi serve uno scossone bello forte per l'ambiente, non è arrivato, nemmeno con gli ammerrigani, serviva un colpo bello tosto, qualcoosa che desse certezze al progetto serio da seguire, invece... bah.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sanchez in prestito è un ottimo affare, è uno di quei giocatori di livello che formano un gruppetto e sei tranquillo di piazzarti tra le prime 3 e mantenere sempre questi standard qualitativi.
> Noi? cresciamo pian piano, senza fretta e con costrutto, non riusciamo nemmeno a formare un gruppetto capace di arrivare quinto senza patemi perché se le altre non steccano arriviamo dietro (immaginatevi noi in EL e Roma-Lazio senza coppe...).
> Gli altri sono più avanti perché noi siamo rimasti indietro, non esiste che nel 2017 loro stanno fuori dalle coppe e noi tra EL e fake cessioni perdiamo altri 3 anni, purtroppo ho come il presentimento che Paolo e Zvone vogliano semplicemente godersi le luci della ribalta, starsene tranquilli, senza pressioni, dando l'impressione di dover costruire squadre da quinto posto per un paio d'anni e abituando i tifosi all'idea che quello sarà il nostro obbiettivo.
> In questi anni hai speso più di tutti ma sei comunque mediocre, la favola che non possiamo crescere per colpa degli esuberi non me la bevo, non siamo cresciuti come rosa e quindi mentalità ma a livello di dirigenti siamo sempre imbarazzanti e perennemente mediocri (affari con Mendes, riserve prima dei titolari, buchi in rosa), non è cambiato un ***** signori.
> A noi serve uno scossone bello forte per l'ambiente, non è arrivato, nemmeno con gli ammerrigani, serviva un colpo bello tosto, qualcoosa che desse certezze al progetto serio da seguire, invece... bah.


A me spiace ripetere sempre le stesse medesime cose, ma i problemi nascono sempre dalla proprietà. Elliott sapeva che il Milan era in ricostruzione e sapeva che avrebbe avuto bisogno di ingenti investimenti per presentare una squadra dignitosa ai nastri di partenza. Serviva un aumento immediato del fatturato attraverso qualche sponsorizzazione legata alla proprietà, senza esagerare ovviamente, ma con 40 milioni in più a bilancio il Milan oggi avrebbe avuto la possibilità di piazzare quei due colpi (seconda punta e trequartista) che ci avrebbero fatto fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me spiace ripetere sempre le stesse medesime cose, ma i problemi nascono sempre dalla proprietà. Elliott sapeva che il Milan era in ricostruzione e sapeva che avrebbe avuto bisogno di ingenti investimenti per presentare una squadra dignitosa ai nastri di partenza. Serviva un aumento immediato del fatturato attraverso qualche sponsorizzazione legata alla proprietà, senza esagerare ovviamente, ma con 40 milioni in più a bilancio il Milan oggi avrebbe avuto la possibilità di piazzare quei due colpi (seconda punta e trequartista) che ci avrebbero fatto fare il salto di qualità.




E perché non lo hanno fatto? e perché non hanno cercato di fare plusvalenze utili per aprirsi il mercato?
A che è servito tenere Donnarumma e Suso? a niente, a bloccare il mercato e basta, 'sti Ammerrigani sono una disgrazia, stanno cercando di tenere i costi sotto controllo e poi non cedono i giocatori "migliori" nell'anno migliore per cederli? è una cretinata unica soprattutto se decidi di non inserire cash tuo per aumentare il valore e la competitività della rosa.
Ma delle valutazioni sulla rosa le hanno fatte o che? cioè, hanno fatto delle valutazioni circa i presunti obbiettivi della squadra? come pensano di creare valore e di valorizzare il Milan in questi anni se non sfruttano a dovere gli asset che ci sono?
Capisco sia più facile tenere certi giocatori e fare poco mercato in generale, in sostanza scommesse, Leao, Duarte, una riserva Krunic, un'altra scomessa Bennacer e nessun leader.
Infatti l'altro giorno leggevo qui e là ed ero piuttosto d'accordo, i nostri "leader" sapete chi saranno e arriveranno dal mercato?
Jack, Suso, Donnarumma, Musacchio, RR, Calha e Reina, usato sicuro, meglio non vendere nessuno, sono i leader del gruppo e vera ossatura della squadra.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2019)

Gran colpo per l inda. Peccato sarebbe servito a noi.
Tutti quelli che dicono sia in fase calante, vero. Ma vi ricordate un certo tevez quando arrivò alla Juve? Oppure negli ultimi 10 anni siete stati sulla luna? Non ho certezza che Conte rivaluti totalmente Sanchez, ma di sicuro vedendo cosa ha fatto in passato, la preoccupazione che possa diventare quello che fu tevez per la Juve è altissima. D'altronde Marotta questo lo sa e con un'operazione magistrale lo prende in prestito con riscatto a 15 mln. Cosa gli vuoi dire? Ah già x gli fc commercialisti è un problema. Come lo era eventualmente Modric per noi. Pazzesco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me spiace ripetere sempre le stesse medesime cose, ma i problemi nascono sempre dalla proprietà. .



Quoto solo questo perché è il fulcro di tutto.

La proprietà è tutto nel calcio, tutto.

Avere una proprietà ambiziosa, potente, con disponibilità economica e peso politico e disposta a mettere in campo l’una e l’altra (perché se hai Bill Gates come proprietario che nel Milan non mette un euro e che ti fa trattare a C A Z Z I in faccia dalla UEFA come delle squadrette turche e greche è come non averlo, chiaramente) non è la ciliegina, è l’intera torta.

Lo dimostra la nostra storia: il Milan è il Milan prevalentemente grazie a due presidenti: Rizzoli (Riva e Carraro cavalcarono il suo lascito che ci portò ai successi di fine anni ‘60, ma senza Rizzoli nulla di tutto quello ci sarebbe stato) e Berlusconi.

Due proprietari ambiziosi, avanguardisti (al tempo, poi sappiamo come finì con Belluccone quando in lui subentrò l’appagamento e il Milan non gli serviva più ) e che soprattutto volevano vincere: Rizzoli con la tradizione (simboleggiata da El paròn Nereo Rocco ), Berlusconi cambiando il calcio e facendo la storia del medesimo, ma in entrambi, sia in Rizzoli che nel Berlu ‘86-2007, c’era *l’ossessione* della vittoria, della grandeur, e la volontà di mettere tutto quello che serviva per raggiungerla. *Entrambi il termine vivacchiare nemmeno sapevano cosa fosse.*

A noi serve un altro proprietario così, un proprietario che metta in campo potere economico e politico degno del Milan.

Il Milan escluso dall’EL in compagnia di Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor, mentre il PSG, squadretta senza storia, fa il bello e il cattivo tempo (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352.html ), è una U M I L I A Z I O N E paragonabile alla serie B per illecito dell’80.

Come dice sempre [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] a noi servono gli arabi, gli sceicchi o gente con potenza di fuoco economica e politica simile, cioè i Berlusconi e Rizzoli di oggi.

Altrimenti mangeremo fango per il resto della nostra storia. 

#Iddiottsciopa


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gran colpo per l inda. Peccato sarebbe servito a noi.
> Tutti quelli che dicono sia in fase calante, vero. Ma vi ricordate un certo tevez quando arrivò alla Juve? Oppure negli ultimi 10 anni siete stati sulla luna? Non ho certezza che Conte rivaluti totalmente Sanchez, ma di sicuro vedendo cosa ha fatto in passato, la preoccupazione che possa diventare quello che fu tevez per la Juve è altissima. D'altronde Marotta questo lo sa e con un'operazione magistrale lo prende in prestito con riscatto a 15 mln. Cosa gli vuoi dire? Ah già x gli fc commercialisti è un problema. Come lo era eventualmente Modric per noi. Pazzesco



In caso di riscatto e con un contratto diciamo di almeno 3 anni ti costa ad esempio molto di più di Correa...probabilmente lo terranno solo quest'anno e credo che fra prestito e stipendio gli costerà circa 15-20 mln...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2019)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> In caso di riscatto e con un contratto diciamo di almeno 3 anni ti costa ad esempio molto di più di Correa...probabilmente lo terranno solo quest'anno e credo che fra prestito e stipendio gli costerà circa 15-20 mln...



E quindi? Se lo rivalutano 15 mln di cartellino cosa sono? Ma secondo te Marotta è un incapace?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quoto solo questo perché è il fulcro di tutto.
> 
> La proprietà è tutto nel calcio, tutto.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è difficiltoso trovare uno sceicco che abbia la cultura e la passione necessaria per "comprendere" l'universo Milan e dedicarvi energie come il presidentissimo che hai citato, cioè Rizzoli. Già Silvione lo ha fatto più per scalata al vertice della notorietà, anche se poi è quello che ci ha dato un ventennio di assoluta ed irripetibile gloria.

Questo è un po' il mio cruccio, trovare qualcuno che sì, ha i soldi, ma anche contemporaneamente una cultura di cosa si merita il Milan. Altrimenti rimarremo sempre orfani.

E questo perché siamo un club fatto di passione, non di semplici schemi di gioco, e non possiamo essere affidati ad un ricco signore senza sentimento, figuriamoci ad un fondo sionista.

Mi piace ricordare, come nota a random, che Rizzoli regalò letteralmente al Milan l'impianto di Milanello quando ne era già virtualmente fuori. 

Altra gente, altra testa, altro cuore.


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E quindi? Se lo rivalutano 15 mln di cartellino cosa sono? Ma secondo te Marotta è un incapace?



E quindi sono operazioni che ci hanno portato nella situazione in cui siamo adesso...mentre ad esempio il Napoli ci è passato avanti di anni luce facendo operazioni alla Correa, Hernandez, Bennacer, Leao e compagnia...


----------



## Maximo (19 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come dice sempre [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] a noi servono gli arabi, gli sceicchi o gente con potenza di fuoco economica e politica simile, cioè i Berlusconi e Rizzoli di oggi.



Su questo non c'è assolutamente alcun dubbio.

Lo scopo di un fondo come tutti sappiamo è quello di rivendere a 10 quello che ha comprato a 3 e per farlo la prassi è sempre la stessa, taglio dei costi, aumentato del fatturato, risanamento del bilancio.
Non aspettiamoci che Elliott spenda un euro senza un ritorno, aspettiamoci invece che ci porti fuori definitivamente dalla situazione di melma finanziaria nella quale ci trovavamo fino a 2 anni fa. 

Alla fine di questo processo (inutile farsi il sangue amaro oggi), ci sarà la vendita e da li potremo tornare a sperare di competere per vincere, magari come hai giustamento auspicato sotto la proprietà di un fondo arabo.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2019)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> E quindi sono operazioni che ci hanno portato nella situazione in cui siamo adesso...mentre ad esempio il Napoli ci è passato avanti di anni luce facendo operazioni alla Correa, Hernandez, Bennacer, Leao e compagnia...



Va bene. Nel frattempo noi rimaniamo in EL mentre loro in Champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è difficiltoso trovare uno sceicco che abbia la cultura e la passione necessaria per "comprendere" l'universo Milan e dedicarvi energie come il presidentissimo che hai citato, cioè Rizzoli. Già Silvione lo ha fatto più per scalata al vertice della notorietà, anche se poi è quello che ci ha dato un ventennio di assoluta ed irripetibile gloria.
> 
> Questo è un po' il mio cruccio, trovare qualcuno che sì, ha i soldi, ma anche contemporaneamente una cultura di cosa si merita il Milan. Altrimenti rimarremo sempre orfani.
> 
> ...



Capisco perfettamente.

Ma purtroppo di proprietari italiani che possano riportare il Milan al top diventando contemporaneamente simboli del milanismo, avendocelo dentro, non ne vedo in giro. Ahimè.

Sceicchi e oligarchi russi sono l’unica strada, da quello che vedo.

Che poi chiariamoci: Iddiott se volesse potrebbe eccome farci grandi.

Parliamo di un fondo che: 

1. Ha mandato praticamente in default l’Argentina, costringendola a pagare 2,5 miliardi di dollari con l’operazione Tango bonds.

2. Ha persuaso un tribunale in Ghana a prendere in ostaggio e consegnargli una nave della Marina argentina che stava attraccando nel paese africano. In pratica in Ghana c'era una nave bloccata da Singer per fare pressione sull'Argentina.

3. Ha comprato, nel 1996, 20 milioni di dollari di debito di stato, ottenendo in appello 58 milioni di dollari comprensivi degli interessi. Nel mentre Singer fa sequestrare il jet del presidente peruviano, Alberto Fujimori.

4. Ha investito, in Congo, 10 milioni di dollari su un debito valutato sulla carta 400 milioni, e la causa giudiziaria portò anche al congelamento di alcuni pagamenti petroliferi. Inoltre costrinse George W. Bush ad adottare una clausola che impedisce il sequestro di assets congolesi in Usa da parte dell'hedge fund di Singer. Ottenendo, infine, 127 milioni di dollari.

5. Ha chiesto, a Maggio 2019, un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.


Capiamo bene che non stiamo parlando di un Duina qualunque, se il Milan è buttato fuori dalle coppe insieme a squadre greche e turche e in Italia ha meno peso politico dell’Atalanta di Percassi (che è stata mandata in CL a calci in colon a nostro discapito mentre gli arbitri ci toglievano ben cinque punti totali, solo il Toro è stato più vessato) lo dobbiamo a chi, pur avendo un potere sufficiente a far tremare gli Stati, gestisce il Milan peggio che se fosse un Lotito qualunque.

Se volesse in tre anni ci riporterebbe allo scudo e in cinque massimo ad alzare l’ottava. E sono molto conservativo coi tempi.

Chi parlava di “Potenza di Elliott” non aveva torto, ma non poteva immaginare (o forse sì, ma non voleva crederci) che nemmeno un centesimo di suddetta, e ben reale, potenza, sarebbe stata messa in campo per il Milan.



Maximo ha scritto:


> Su questo non c'è assolutamente alcun dubbio.
> 
> Lo scopo di un fondo come tutti sappiamo è quello di rivendere a 10 quello che ha comprato a 3 e per farlo la prassi è sempre la stessa, taglio dei costi, aumentato del fatturato, risanamento del bilancio.
> Non aspettiamoci che Elliott spenda un euro senza un ritorno, aspettiamoci invece che ci porti fuori definitivamente dalla situazione di melma finanziaria nella quale ci trovavamo fino a 2 anni fa.
> ...



Allo strozzino giudeo dico solo una cosa: “quello che devi fare, fallo presto” (cit.)

E poi togliti dai maroni, che siamo a Milano sponda rossonera e qui si vuole vincere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *E perché non lo hanno fatto? e perché non hanno cercato di fare plusvalenze utili per aprirsi il mercato?
> A che è servito tenere Donnarumma e Suso?* a niente, a bloccare il mercato e basta, 'sti Ammerrigani sono una disgrazia, stanno cercando di tenere i costi sotto controllo e poi non cedono i giocatori "migliori" nell'anno migliore per cederli? è una cretinata unica soprattutto se decidi di non inserire cash tuo per aumentare il valore e la competitività della rosa.
> Ma delle valutazioni sulla rosa le hanno fatte o che? cioè, hanno fatto delle valutazioni circa i presunti obbiettivi della squadra? come pensano di creare valore e di valorizzare il Milan in questi anni se non sfruttano a dovere gli asset che ci sono?
> Capisco sia più facile tenere certi giocatori e fare poco mercato in generale, in sostanza scommesse, Leao, Duarte, una riserva Krunic, un'altra scomessa Bennacer e nessun leader.
> ...


Perché il loro approccio è conservativo e non aggressivo, volto alla valorizzazione dei giocatori che ci sono giá, rischiando il meno possibile e investendo il minimo indispensabile. Basta vedere la scelta dell’allenatore: Giampaolo, uno che in carriera a parte dei concetti calcistici interessanti non ha ottenuto risultati eclatanti. Oltretutto lo stesso Giampaolo ha chiarito che gli è stato chiesto di valorizzare i giovani. Per questo anno l’unica aspettativa è vedere il Milan giocare meglio che con Gattuso, ma la qualificazione alla champions non è contemplata o comunque è un obiettivo che non viene considerato vitale. Aggiungo anche che Maldini e Boban sono ulteriore fumo negli occhi e verso cui i tifosi saranno clementi in caso di mercato deludente perché due bandiere storiche del club. Probabilmente attratti dalla possibilità di fare esperienza sul campo, hanno accettato questa scommessa, ma al momento non mi sento di poter asserire che le parole di Boban sulle ambizioni di Elliott fossero incontrovertibili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è difficiltoso trovare uno sceicco che abbia la cultura e la passione necessaria per "comprendere" l'universo Milan e dedicarvi energie come il presidentissimo che hai citato, cioè Rizzoli. Già Silvione lo ha fatto più per scalata al vertice della notorietà, anche se poi è quello che ci ha dato un ventennio di assoluta ed irripetibile gloria.
> 
> Questo è un po' il mio cruccio, trovare qualcuno che sì, ha i soldi, ma anche contemporaneamente una cultura di cosa si merita il Milan. Altrimenti rimarremo sempre orfani.
> 
> ...


Concordo, oltre ai soldi serve anche tanta passione. A ogni modo potremmo anche trovare lo sceicco che investe un mare di denaro, ma al tempo stesso organizzi una struttura societaria di primo livello. Ti rendi conto che abbiamo 4 persone al timone (Gazidis, Maldini, Boban, Massara) ma nessuno di questi ha un curriculum importante come DS? Un DS affermato ha le proprie conoscenze, i propri contatti: Elliott manco è riuscita a convincere un Tare qualsiasi a mollare la Lazio, ci rendiamo conto? Giá questo dovrebbe far capire che il progetto Elliott dal punto di vista sportivo è completamente fallimentare, mentre a livello contabile speriamo di proclamarci campioni dei pareggi di bilancio.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, oltre ai soldi serve anche tanta passione. A ogni modo potremmo anche trovare lo sceicco che investe un mare di denaro, ma al tempo stesso organizzi una struttura societaria di primo livello. Ti rendi conto che abbiamo 4 persone al timone (Gazidis, Maldini, Boban, Massara) ma nessuno di questi ha un curriculum importante come DS? Un DS affermato ha le proprie conoscenze, i propri contatti: Elliott manco è riuscita a convincere un Tare qualsiasi a mollare la Lazio, ci rendiamo conto? Giá questo dovrebbe far capire che il progetto Elliott dal punto di vista sportivo è completamente fallimentare, mentre a livello contabile speriamo di proclamarci campioni dei pareggi di bilancio.



Questo è il punto.

Non è un progetto sportivo, ma un progetto di cinico, crudo, e cieco risanamento aziendale. Siamo proprietà di una non-proprietà. Siamo come un neonato gettato in un cassonetto. Adesso ci stanno curando, ma niente di più. E siamo in attesa di genitori che ci adottino con amore.

Purtroppo DS importanti al Milan non ne verranno finche non ritorneremo su livelli qualitativi societari accettabili. Maldini e Boban stanno facendo di tutto, ma purtroppo si stanno assumendo incarichi dove non hanno esperienza e professionalità pregresse, e senza l'adeguato supporto umano, politico ed economico. D'altra parte, se non lo fanno loro non lo fa nessuno. Io gli scuso degli errori. Speriamo che raddrizzino piano piano la barca.

Dobbiamo avere ancora tanta pazienza. Ma tanta tanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, oltre ai soldi serve anche tanta passione. A ogni modo potremmo anche trovare lo sceicco che investe un mare di denaro, ma al tempo stesso organizzi una struttura societaria di primo livello. Ti rendi conto che abbiamo 4 persone al timone (Gazidis, Maldini, Boban, Massara) ma nessuno di questi ha un curriculum importante come DS? Un DS affermato ha le proprie conoscenze, i propri contatti: Elliott manco è riuscita a convincere un Tare qualsiasi a mollare la Lazio, ci rendiamo conto? Giá questo dovrebbe far capire che il progetto Elliott dal punto di vista sportivo è completamente fallimentare, mentre a livello contabile speriamo di proclamarci campioni dei pareggi di bilancio.



Concordo in pieno.

Solo sostituisci il “Elliott manco è riuscito a” con un bel “ad Elliott non è fregato niente di”.

Perché che Elliott non potesse creare almeno una struttura dirigenziale di livello, quando tiene per le palle i Presidenti di Stati Sovrani, è incredibile nel senso etimologico del termine, cioè non credibile.

Se volesse potrebbe comprare la Giuve solo per farla diventare una società satellite del Milan.

Invece al Milan non lascia manco le briciole.

È come avere un padre stramiliardario che non ti da manco la paghetta settimanale, ti da da mangiare solo pane e verdura e ti costringe ad andare a lavorare a 16 anni per pagarti gli studi.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto.
> 
> Non è un progetto sportivo, ma un progetto di cinico, crudo, e cieco risanamento aziendale. Siamo proprietà di una non-proprietà. Siamo come un neonato gettato in un cassonetto. Adesso ci stanno curando, ma niente di più. E siamo in attesa di genitori che ci adottino con amore.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.

Solo dubito che Maldini e Boban possano fare molto. Sono un po’ ciò che fu Rivera nel periodo 1979-1986 in società.

A loro rimprovero solo alcune parole avventate ma di quello abbiamo già parlato e speriamo siano motivate dalla tua lettura, che l’interpretazione tua si riveli giusta.

Altrimenti altroché pazienza.

Giobbe (non intendo Covatta, ma il personaggio biblico) era un bambino che pestava i piedi in confronto alla pazienza che dovremmo portare noi, se questa non proprietà non si leva dai virili attributi il più presto possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2019)

Fatta, domani visite. 

Rosico, boh so perché ma rosico.


----------



## RojoNero (19 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è difficiltoso trovare uno sceicco che abbia la cultura e la passione necessaria per "comprendere" l'universo Milan e dedicarvi energie come il presidentissimo che hai citato, cioè Rizzoli. Già Silvione lo ha fatto più per scalata al vertice della notorietà, anche se poi è quello che ci ha dato un ventennio di assoluta ed irripetibile gloria.
> 
> Questo è un po' il mio cruccio, trovare qualcuno che sì, ha i soldi, ma anche contemporaneamente una cultura di cosa si merita il Milan. Altrimenti rimarremo sempre orfani.
> 
> ...



sempre d'accordo con te ma sto giro no! l'era della passione... del cuore... dei sentimenti... è finito da un pezzo! ormai c'è solo un modo per entrare nel giro dei grandi "spendere tanti ma tanti soldi" 
per fare questo ci sono 2 modi: o imbrogli tipo City e PSG o devi lavorare molto fuori dal campo su sponsor,merchandising,infrastrutture solo così aumenti le possibilità di spese 
p.s sarebbe bello discutere di questo su un topic apposito no su "Inter vicina a Sanchez"


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Agosto 2019)

Sinceramente fa più impressione l'escalation del Napoli: Manolas, Lozano e chissà magari Icardi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente fa più impressione l'escalation del Napoli: Manolas, Lozano e chissà magari Icardi.


Lozano non era fattibile proprio eh? 42 milioni... roba da spararsi... e noi giriamo con Suso e Castiglione.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> sempre d'accordo con te ma sto giro no! l'era della passione... del cuore... dei sentimenti... è finito da un pezzo! ormai c'è solo un modo per entrare nel giro dei grandi "spendere tanti ma tanti soldi"
> per fare questo ci sono 2 modi: o imbrogli tipo City e PSG o devi lavorare molto fuori dal campo su sponsor,merchandising,infrastrutture solo così aumenti le possibilità di spese
> p.s sarebbe bello discutere di questo su un topic apposito no su "Inter vicina a Sanchez"



So di aver scritto un post sentimentale, amico, non temere. Capisco benissimo quello che vuoi dire, ed hai pure ragione. 

Ma, almeno io, non riesco a concepire il Milan come una fredda azienda pallonara. Abbi pazienza. Continuo a cullare il sogno che un giorno arrivi qualcuno che nutra qualcosa di più che comprare un qualsiasi club per sfizio o per motivi finanziari loschi. Un Milan senza una guida con partecipazione emotiva non è un vero Milan.

Se poi non si avvera, me ne farò una ragione. So benissimo che adesso tutto è legato ad introiti, sponsor, ed in generale a circuiti che smuovono soldi. Peccato, non è una dimensione dove ci possiamo, ahimé, far valere al momento.

PS
Se avvii un topic sull'argomento, cercherò di partecipare, io sono un tifoso "idealista", e darò sicuramente un contributo. Qui effettivamente siamo andati OT per caso.


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pare sia fatta. Francamente ci hanno staccato:Sanchez, Lukaku, Barella, Sensi, Godin, Lazaro e pare non sia ancora finita



Perisic = Sanchez attuale
Icardi = Lukaku
Naingolan +- Barella

Sensi è il nuovo Gagliardini

Godin è un buon rinforzo ma ha 35 anni. 

Il lorelo vero rinforzo è Conte ma anche Spalletti era un buon allenatore. 

Conte è cmq capace di panchinare Sanchez se non gli va a genio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> So di aver scritto un post sentimentale, amico, non temere. Capisco benissimo quello che vuoi dire, ed hai pure ragione.
> 
> Ma, almeno io, non riesco a concepire il Milan come una fredda azienda pallonara. Abbi pazienza. Continuo a cullare il sogno che un giorno arrivi qualcuno che nutra qualcosa di più che comprare un qualsiasi club per sfizio o per motivi finanziari loschi. Un Milan senza una guida con partecipazione emotiva non è un vero Milan.
> 
> ...



Teniamo comunque presente che Belluscone, col quale abbiamo avuto anni perfino più gloriosi che col già menzionato Rizzoli, di partecipazione emotiva in questo club ne ha sempre avuta zero. Forse meno.

I nostri successi sono arrivati perché gli servivano per altri motivi (che sappiamo bene) dopodiché non ha avuto il minimo scrupolo a ridurci in macerie e a smollarci al primo che passava per trasformarci in una lavanderia di soldi sporchi.

Un proprietario che fosse stato coinvolto sentimentalmente in questo club mai e poi mai ci avrebbe ridotto così, e si sarebbe assicurato di lasciarci in buone mani.

Altrochè, come diceva qui 



 “lascerò il Milan in buone mani, mani che gli garantiscano un futuro da protagonista”.

Si è visto.

Questo per dire che trovare un proprietario vincente che riscatti il Milan e che inoltre lo ami davvero è molto difficile, certo poi se dovesse accadere sarebbe il meglio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Teniamo comunque presente che Belluscone, col quale abbiamo avuto anni perfino più gloriosi che col già menzionato Rizzoli, di partecipazione emotiva in questo club ne ha sempre avuta zero. Forse meno.
> 
> I nostri successi sono arrivati perché gli servivano per altri motivi (che sappiamo bene) dopodiché non ha avuto il minimo scrupolo a ridurci in macerie e a smollarci al primo che passava per trasformarci in una lavanderia di soldi sporchi.
> 
> Un proprietario che fosse stato coinvolto sentimentalmente in questo club mai e poi mai ci avrebbe ridotto così, e si sarebbe assicurato di lasciarci in buone mani.



Nient'affatto, magari ci considerava più come un'azienda, ma ha instillato nel Milan quella mentalità vincente che ci mancava (già presente solo in Franz), una mentalità che non si era mai vista in alcuna squadra, e scelse lui Sacchi, e avvallò lui i primi grandi acquisti. Quello non lo fa un presidente assente. E poi era quasi sempre presente in tribuna. E parlava anche di tattica...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Agosto 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Perisic = Sanchez attuale
> Icardi = Lukaku
> Naingolan +- Barella
> 
> ...



Ma ora forse sono più adatti per la CL. Anche se Sanchez è più che altro _un usato sicuro_ per la Serie A.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Teniamo comunque presente che Belluscone, col quale abbiamo avuto anni perfino più gloriosi che col già menzionato Rizzoli, di partecipazione emotiva in questo club ne ha sempre avuta zero. Forse meno.
> 
> I nostri successi sono arrivati perché gli servivano per altri motivi (che sappiamo bene) dopodiché non ha avuto il minimo scrupolo a ridurci in macerie e a smollarci al primo che passava per trasformarci in una lavanderia di soldi sporchi.
> 
> Un proprietario che fosse stato coinvolto sentimentalmente in questo club mai e poi mai ci avrebbe ridotto così, e si sarebbe assicurato di lasciarci in buone mani.



Sì, capisco la morale e dove vuoi arrivare.

Da una parte è meglio avere un proprietario, magari non eccessivamente coinvolto, ma serio e che non ti combina questi scherzi.

Da quell'altra, è difficile che senza coinvolgimento si prodighi in acquisti di campioni e persegua un obiettivo di trionfi. Magari prende la squadra solo per un tornaconto personale.

BungaBungusconi è stato forse unico nel panorama calcistico: ci ha fatto raggiungere vette mai eguagliate, ma con la solita potenza ci ha sotterrato negli inferi più profondi.

La sua partecipazione emotiva vera forse non la scopriremo mai. Magari l'ha avuta e gli è passata, magari non l'ha mai avuta, dimostrando però tangibilmente come si fa a far diventare grande un club, anche meglio di un vero amante della squadra.

Unico, come il demonio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nient'affatto, magari ci considerava più come un'azienda, ma ha instillato nel Milan quella mentalità vincente che ci mancava (già presente solo in Franz), una mentalità che non si era mai vista in alcuna squadra, e scelse lui Sacchi, e avvallò lui i primi grandi acquisti. Quello non lo fa un presidente assente. E poi era quasi sempre presente in tribuna. E parlava anche di tattica...



Vero.

Verissimo.

Ma non l’ha fatto certo perché amasse il Milan ma perché, instillando nel Milan suddetta mentalità, il club diventasse una leggenda che desse lustro al creatore della medesima.

Anche passare per colui che oltre a vincere creò “lo stile Milan” era funzionale a questo scopo.

Tanto è vero che, una volta che l’A.C Milan 1899 cessò di essere un asset strategico, gli è stato tolto tutto, dalla sicurezza finanziaria agli uomini che potessero tramandare la mentalità di cui parli.

La (s)vendita di Thiago ed Ibra proprio nell’anno del ritiro di tutti i senatori, oltre che essere paragonabile ad una retrocessione in Lega Pro (la Juve in B nel 2006/2007 non smantellò come facemmo noi in quell’estate maledetta, basti pensare che aveva ancora gente come Nedved, Buffon, Chiellini, Marchisio, Del Piero, Trezeguet, roba fantascientifica per il Milan 2012/2013 e successivi), aveva proprio quella funzione: tagliare tutti i ponti col passato. Ormai era tutto deciso, il Milan era in vendita già dal 2012, e del Milan vincente non doveva restare più nulla. Nè la forza economica, nè una (seppur minima) base tecnica (in questo si comportò molto differentemente da Farina che avrebbe potuto vendere Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta e Tassotti e intascarsi i soldi delle cessioni, ma non lo fece), nè tantomeno lo stile e la mentalità vincente.

Proprio perché la cosa che non poteva sopportare era questa: lasciare una base finanziaria e tecnica tale che un nuovo proprietario potesse vincere in tempi non biblici.

Quindi dicevamo, una volta che il Milan ha cessato di servirgli è stato non solo smantellato, ma annichilito, di modo che non ci potesse essere continuità tra il prima e il dopo.

La “”””””vendita””””””” ad uno scappato di casa cinese col fine di trasformare il secondo club più glorioso al mondo in una lavanderia di capitali da far rientrare (roba mai successa nella storia del calcio)! è il suggello della spietatezza Bellusconiana verso il Milan una volta che non gli era più utile.

Il piccolo Milan debole, indifeso e perdente che si aggira con occhi spauriti come un nanetto in mezzo ai giganti che abbiamo davanti agli occhi da sette anni è frutto programmato di quella Hiroshima rossonera voluta e ricercata, il closing farsa ne è stato solo il suggello.

Possiamo dire che una certa quota di sentimenti ci fossero, ma erano solo quelli inerenti al suo folle ego: l’hybris di chi tuona “apres nous le deluge!”. E ha agito di conseguenza, eccome se l’ha fatto.

Tolto questo, per lui il Milan è sempre stato solo un asset. Forse essendo interista se avesse comprato l’Inter si sarebbe comportato diversamente, chissà. Per fortuna nostra non riuscì a prenderla quando provò a farlo.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, capisco la morale e dove vuoi arrivare.
> 
> Da una parte è meglio avere un proprietario, magari non eccessivamente coinvolto, ma serio e che non ti combina questi scherzi.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.

Aggiungo solo che, col mio post in risposta al tuo, volevo dire che il tuo desiderio di trovare un proprietario che sia tanto vincente quanto innamorato del Milan è anche il mio, ma è difficilmente realizzabile.

Per cominciare mi accontenterei di uno col potere economico e politico necessario alla Resurrezione e disposto a metterlo in campo per noi per tornare a vincere. 

Per il resto, come ho detto, post perfetto.


----------

